# DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ YEAR LONG BUILDOFF



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

This buildoff is for Drag-Lo members only. This is to get us all building again. 

This will run from 9/01/2012 to 9/01/2013

Here are the categories:

1. Pro Touring
2. Street Truck
3. Lowrider
4. Muscle Car
5. Tuner
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes

We should see some kind of progress in this thread EVERY DAY for the next year.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll start this off with the list of my entries.

1. Pro Touring - 68 Charger R/T
2. Street Truck - 90 Chevy stepside FINISHED
3. Lowrider - 80 Monte Carlo
4. Muscle Car - 70 Chevelle FINISHED
5. Tuner - Toyota Celica FINISHED
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes - Still undecided

Come on fellas, let's see your entries.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

^^^ cheerleader! :roflmao:

1 pro touring- 69 camaro
2 street truck- F-150
3 lowrider- Oldsmobile Toronado
4 Muscle Car -unsure
5 Tuner- civic hatchback
6 only a Minitrucker would- I'm plotting something crazy


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Can't be a cheerleader if I'm a part of the action. :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

1. Pro Touring-----70 Plymouth Road Runner
2. Street Truck----Dodge Dakota
3. Lowrider----64 Impala
4. Muscle Car----70 Chevelle
5. Tuner----Nissan Skyline
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes-----Wait for it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Can't be a cheerleader if I'm a part of the action. :roflmao:


:roflmao: I'll just make Uncle Markie our cheerleader... He can run around promoting Drag Lo all over his glass house


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, if he's your uncle, and I'm his uncle, what does that make us? LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Set the stance on the Chevelle.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

HAY, HAY, hay, it aint the first, you can't start yet. j/k lmao
look'n good homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Ok, if he's your uncle, and I'm his uncle, what does that make us? LOL


Idk... I'm confused....

Maury-"the results are in.... Tyrone, you are the father... " lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Set the stance on the Chevelle.


:twak::buttkick: It's not the 1st yet fucker.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

6 only a MTr would... - layed out Countach?!?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Idk... I'm confused....
> 
> Maury-"the results are in.... Tyrone, you are the father... " lmao


:roflmao:



MayhemKustomz said:


> :twak::buttkick: It's not the 1st yet fucker.


And your point is?? LMAO

I gotta work all day tomorrow, so I got an early start.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Dont forget. 1st place for the Muscle Car build gets a $25 gift card to Michaels or ScaleDreams.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

You can go ahead and send me that gift card. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

sounds bad ass james, i can't wait to see the layed out lambo.
Well i gota finish my impala build for the customcarforum first then i will start on one of the builds for this build off.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> You can go ahead and send me that gift card. lol


Don't get too cocky, I got a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well you better pull those tricks outta your sleeve and pimp them bitches out. caues the chevyguy is here to show you boys how them muscle car's are built. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Protouring--65 galaxie
2. Street trucks-- very special piece(s). Yall waitin last for this one.
3. Lowrider-- 55 Chrysler 300
4. Muscle car--70 chevelle SS 
5. Tuner-- supra or aston martin DBS
6. Minitrucker would-- indecisive atm


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I may not build muscle (whether it be plastic or myself :roflmao: ), but I'm puttin everything I got into this one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmm. I got this protouring shit on point. Maybe even tuner but who knows. Lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

You not building a muscle car brian??? i see you did not put that on your list. you need to get in on our chevelle muscle car build. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Someone go over to FB and find Jake and tell him to get his ass over here and get in on this, i know he would jump in.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit..muscle car IS indeed a 70 chevelle SS. Forgot bout that


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

If i happend to get 1st for the Muscle Car build (and you know this) then 2nd place gets it. Bitches.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought you was building a chevelle too, this is going to be a good build off, i can't wait to get started, this is going to be fun and we need to keep each other motivated so that these build get built. DRAG-LO IN DA HOUSE!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OOO OK mayhem, i got cha, lmao.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shit's about to get REAL up in this bitch.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hey, James can't be the only person with whores up his sleeve.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the first one im going to do is the 69 camero pro-touring build, that is one i started building years ago, so i need to finish it first, and i don't have a 69 camero in my collection, so i know i need to finish it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Think i may go different on the chevelle... gotta hit up my guys at modelscientist.com for that and my tuner build


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

<---wishes he had whores up his sleeves lmao, then i would have somthing to play with. lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Don't get too cocky, I got a few tricks up my sleeve.


He said cock...
:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> He said cock...
> :roflmao::roflmao:


And a few posts ago Brian said ATM


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> He said cock...
> :roflmao::roflmao:


I knew SOMEONE would have somethin to say. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I am not a whore because I don't take EBT


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> I am not a whore because I don't take EBT



You're right, you're a whore because you DO take HOHO's and Twinkies. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

O no some one has done got wonderbread started up in this bitch. lmao
lets put on our boots caues this shit is going to get deep now. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Slit seems to work the sane way James... howza bout u squat and give me my damn ebt back hoe	!! Lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> You're right, you're a whore because you DO take HOHO's and Twinkies. LOL


King Dongs


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> You're right, you're a whore because you DO take HOHO's and Twinkies. LOL


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Slit seems to work the sane way James... howza bout u squat and give me my damn ebt back hoe	!! Lmao


WOWZERS!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK guys lets take this to the Drag-lo thread and leave this one for building, caues now we are on page 3 and have not even started building yet. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This damn thread gonna be a hundred damn pages before we even start building lmao


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> WOWZERS!


The sad part is, you've actually been in Brian's basement.












IT PUTS THE LOTION ON IT'S SKIN OR ELSE IT GETS THE HOSE AGAIN!!!!!!!! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Back on topic... Thanks y'all...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> The sad part is, you've actually been in Brian's basement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit! Now that's funny!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I'll be over at Brian's tomorrow... I've got a surprise for him... 

No **** please... Thank you lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Well, I'll be over at Brian's tomorrow... I've got a surprise for him...
> 
> No **** please... Thank you lmao!


A King Dong for his Twinkie???


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuck..i got a basement??? Damn i need to find that.

And yeah this surprise has something to do with #2 on the list.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lolz


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK guys lets do our shit talking in the Drag-lo thread, and leave this one for our builds, caues this is page 3 and nothing is getting built. OK


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

It's Sept 1st on my side of town. Time to get crackin fellas. If anyone needs a hand with foil, parts, or anything else just ask.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

you fools are some clowns......i dont have a run down on my whole list....so ill start with my '93 ranger for street truck!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Same here but im out to bed. I gotta be like lil red ridin hood.. thru the woods to pick up auntie James. Lmao


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow I thought I was behind on the build off already.Here is my line up so far.
1.Pro Touring-1962 Impala








2.Street Truck-1984 GMC aka. "Deadmans Hand"








3.Lowrider-1987 Buick Regal aka "Trouble Maker"








4.Muscle Car-1970 Plymouth Superbird








5.Tuner-TBA
6.Only A Minitrucker Would-TBA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone should build a slammed shopping cart...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Someone should build a slammed shopping cart...


:banghead: i have the piano wire and all! thanks for dropping my ball!! or a bodied pacer.......hopping lawn mower......3 wheeling golf cart?! #6 should be fun!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit i did have a lawn mower.. but sent it back. Damn!!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

^I have a 1/25 john deer push mower, hmmm...

Here's my muscle build so far guys. I plan to knock this one out QUICK and move onto the next.


kit wheels:










mold lines and stuff sanded primed, needs door lines scribed yet.










engine bay and interior accents sprayed.


















mock up:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> ^I have a 1/25 john deer push mower, hmmm...
> 
> Here's my muscle build so far guys. I plan to knock this one out QUICK and move onto the next.
> 
> ...


thats gonna be badass bro :thumbsup: put sum t-tops on it


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Hmm. I think i agree with the t-tops idea.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

T tops... So I take it you're gonna paint this one brown? Lmao! That green should be badass!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm getting my cutlass build and my Layitlow Supershow build done and I'm gonna start on #6 first...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> I'm getting my cutlass build and my Layitlow Supershow build done and I'm gonna start on #6 first...


Same here. i put the Road Runner aside for now and busted out something i started on a long time ago.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Same here. i put the Road Runner aside for now and busted out something i started on a long time ago.


A little something like this.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

^needs step shavers and roll pan.

Yea the camaro is going to be brown lmao! Haha I actually seen a 1:1 with t-tops added in, didn't work out too well. I'll see of I can dig up a pic.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> ^needs step shavers and roll pan.
> 
> Yea the camaro is going to be brown lmao! Haha I actually seen a 1:1 with t-tops added in, didn't work out too well. I'll see of I can dig up a pic.


Nope keeping the stock bumper. But molding it to the sides. Stepshavers are for stepside trucks. Lol


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hey hey hey now yall wana talk shit bout bringin your a game im on it big time so dont count me out oh and also 3 of the 6 im also taking to nnl in november thats rite corky is on a roll i started 3 kits at 1201 last nite so lets get er did heres my list

pro touring- 66 elco (started)
street truck- 99 x cab fullsize (started)
lowrider- 65 impala vert (started)
muscle car- 80 transam or 68 nova
tuner- civic eg hatch
only a minitrucker- hood ride bug

yes im on a roll now im finally gettin my personal shit under control, my health issues fixed, and i am balls deep in plastic so LETS GET IT ONNNNNNN


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im gettin in the shop today after work. Im feeling like cutting something up. Nice camaro build..if ya can get ahold of a trans am kit, the glass pieces for the t-tops would be a cool add on...only reason i say this is i kinda did this 2 years ago..just never finished the car.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Nope keeping the stock bumper. But molding it to the sides. Stepshavers are for stepside trucks. Lol


Samething lol thats what I ment for some reason I said step step shavers. I was half asleep haha.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

corky said balls deep. lmao


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SMALL update here. Be workin a lot.

Wasn't feelin the one piece axle/exhaust, so I cut the exhaust off and used the chrome piece.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> SMALL update here. Be workin a lot.
> 
> Wasn't feelin the one piece axle/exhaust, so I cut the exhaust off and used the chrome piece.


What chassis is this for? I see some white spots showing through the black.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> ^I have a 1/25 john deer push mower, hmmm...
> 
> Here's my muscle build so far guys. I plan to knock this one out QUICK and move onto the next.
> 
> ...


Pics of said mower?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> What chassis is this for? I see some white spots showing through the black.


Yeah, needs some touch up. It's the 70 Chevelle.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tell him it's not white spots... It's called road rash lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so Im just goin to try and finish one at a time. I dont know what each build will be yet for sure because I've been pretty indecisive, so here's my list

1. Pro Touring -- 1967 Plymouth GTX - (Finished.)
2. Street Truck (TBDL)
3. Lowrider- 1963 Ford Galaxie - (In progress.)
4. Muscle Car (TBDL)
5. Tuner (TBDL)
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes (IDK)


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Tell him it's not white spots... It's called road rash lol


It's not white spots, it's love juice. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> It's not white spots, it's love juice. :roflmao:


The love below.... :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Nasty mofo's.. thinkin ill do a pearly necklace to mine... lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> It's not white spots, it's love juice. :roflmao:


Whore makeup. Facial cleanser. Skin cream.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I still dont know what im going to do. But Ill try to find something to do.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

This is my pro touring build. Like I said, Jared and I look like were on the same damn paint scheme lol, but we'll see.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

^thats awesome man, green is the way to go lol.

I got the interior mainly painted, needs details still. I painted some of the chassis which I will weather it once I get the suspension on. I also glue together the engine in preparation for the aluminum paint.




















































Debating on using the stripes or not. I like them but then I don't lol we'll see.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> The love below.... :roflmao:


spoooooooggeeeeee lol well ive bout got the 65 impala ready for assembly still gota get my wheels for it though


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> ^thats awesome man, green is the way to go lol.
> 
> I got the interior mainly painted, needs details still. I painted some of the chassis which I will weather it once I get the suspension on. I also glue together the engine in preparation for the aluminum paint.
> 
> ...


Lmao, PLEASE tell me you're going all green on the body?? :scrutinize: LOL Cuz if so then atleast we wont be doing the same!!! HAHA. Hopefully will have mine in paint this weekend. Just been workin so damn much it's like I aint got time to do much but eat, sleep, and shit.  Its lookin bad ass though bro! Nice work!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Have yet to have time for the shop. Had to work on my house.. cant let a leaky roof become a BIGGER problem than it already is.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Have yet to have time for the shop. Had to work on my house.. cant let a leaky roof become a BIGGER problem than it already is.


House is more important thats for sure. We have a year after all.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

no shit a dry bed beats a wet one any day well since the import and the pro touring catagory seems to be where the most competition is heres some inspiration


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

corky said:


> no shit a dry bed beats a wet one any day well since the import and the pro touring catagory seems to be where the most competition is heres some inspiration


nice vid corky!!! some nice ricers there! i need the 4 lub BBS from the white civy hatch and scion box!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

corky said:


> no shit a dry bed beats a wet one any day well since the import and the pro touring catagory seems to be where the most competition is heres some inspiration


Them were bad ass!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh fuck, think i may change up my tuner build. Wanting the scion fr-s kit so that may be my option. I think its a curbside but no big deal. Could open the hood an add a boxer engine but i dont think i could match up the underhood specs. Im a sciontist at heart.., ill have to think on it..find the kit too


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

MayhemKustomz said:


> House is more important thats for sure. We have a year after all.


No kidding. Its fixed but the trickle coming in over the bathroom was/is creating a ton of extra work i still got to do. Anyways, back to building.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Lmao, PLEASE tell me you're going all green on the body?? :scrutinize: LOL Cuz if so then atleast we wont be doing the same!!! HAHA. Hopefully will have mine in paint this weekend. Just been workin so damn much it's like I aint got time to do much but eat, sleep, and shit.  Its lookin bad ass though bro! Nice work!


Haha I'm going all green and MAYBE some stripes, haven't decided yet! Hope to have mine painted very soon too but I need to buy some clear tomorrow then I can start!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Oh fuck, think i may change up my tuner build. Wanting the scion fr-s kit so that may be my option. I think its a curbside but no big deal. Could open the hood an add a boxer engine but i dont think i could match up the underhood specs. Im a sciontist at heart.., ill have to think on it..find the kit too


The tamiya toyota gt86 has an molded in engine, but looks very nice once completed and detailed properly.

Check out this link: http://www.ft86club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6490


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh and here's my push mower that someone asked to see. It's very detailed lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Oh and here's my push mower that someone asked to see. It's very detailed lmao


Thats awesome. Where did that come from?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> The tamiya toyota gt86 has an molded in engine, but looks very nice once completed and detailed properly.
> 
> Check out this link: http://www.ft86club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6490



There expensive though. $50+ right?


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

30-40 bucks on eBay. Not bad really.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Oh fuck, think i may change up my tuner build. Wanting the scion fr-s kit so that may be my option. I think its a curbside but no big deal. Could open the hood an add a boxer engine but i dont think i could match up the underhood specs. Im a sciontist at heart.., ill have to think on it..find the kit too


Just finished this months issue of scale auto. The Tamiya version has detailed engine. The Aoshima version is curbside.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Started to assemble th ross Gibson 502 tonight.I decided to test fit it in the frame so I could lay out the exhaust.








Threw the body on to check my clearences.








Then came the test of the hood fitting.........








And it doesn't.Looks like Deadmans getting a cowl hood.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea thats coolguy and brian you could always do the first one as a drag car that would be wicked well so heres my list so far guys ill have pics up soon even if i gota txt em to brian or james for them to help put em up here for me i cant find my adapter for my memory card

1. street truck- 99 silverado (mockup)
2. pro touring - 66 elcamino (in progress)
3. lowrider - 65 impala ( 99% complete need wheels)
4. tuner - 96 hatch ( ordered wheels and tires already here)
5. muscle car - undecided
6. only a minitruck - body dropped civic coupe ( not ordered yet)

so heres my progress homies ive been whooping it out


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hell youll be done in a month.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just finished this months issue of scale auto. The Tamiya version has detailed engine. The Aoshima version is curbside.


Since buying both the GT-R, and DBS which are both 60+ themselves...i think i can handle one more.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> ^thats awesome man, green is the way to go lol.
> 
> I got the interior mainly painted, needs details still. I painted some of the chassis which I will weather it once I get the suspension on. I also glue together the engine in preparation for the aluminum paint.
> 
> ...



http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/?action=view&current=100_0715.jpg

What i had in mind if the damn link will work. So over this bullshit RAZR, cant copy/paste nothing. Rrrr


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Bad new fellas. I'm going to have to step out from the build off. 
Had my court hearing today for something stupid i did 2 years ago. Ill be spending some time behind bars as of thursday. 32 months to be exact. 
Lesson learned.....Dont steal cars and get involved with a chop shop. I'm sure Grim heard about the chop shop getting busted in Detroit a while back. 
I was part of that stolen car ring. Been fun, catch you on the other side when im done serving my time.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Bad new fellas. I'm going to have to step out from the build off.
> Had my court hearing today for something stupid i did 2 years ago. Ill be spending some time behind bars as of thursday. 32 months to be exact.
> Lesson learned.....Dont steal cars and get involved with a chop shop. I'm sure Grim heard about the chop shop getting busted in Detroit a while back.
> I was part of that stolen car ring. Been fun, catch you on the other side when im done serving my time.


You're jokin, right bro??? You CAN'T be serious!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn homie you gota be joking, if not we will still be here when ya get out, don't drop the soap big homie.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Holy crap man. That's a shocker. Wow.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Bad new fellas. I'm going to have to step out from the build off.
> Had my court hearing today for something stupid i did 2 years ago. Ill be spending some time behind bars as of thursday. 32 months to be exact.
> Lesson learned.....Dont steal cars and get involved with a chop shop. I'm sure Grim heard about the chop shop getting busted in Detroit a while back.
> I was part of that stolen car ring. Been fun, catch you on the other side when im done serving my time.


Dude sorry to hear that. When you going in.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I know i had at least one of you fooled. I usually miss out on the april fools jokes so i thought i would liven it up a bit in here. 
HELL NO i aint that stupid to do some shit like that.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> I know i had at least one of you fooled. I usually miss out on the april fools jokes so i thought i would liven it up a bit in here.
> HELL NO i aint that stupid to do some shit like that.


I KNEW YOU WAS FULL OF SHIT!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha damn it man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Bad new fellas. I'm going to have to step out from the build off.
> Had my court hearing today for something stupid i did 2 years ago. Ill be spending some time behind bars as of thursday. 32 months to be exact.
> Lesson learned.....Dont steal cars and get involved with a chop shop. I'm sure Grim heard about the chop shop getting busted in Detroit a while back.
> I was part of that stolen car ring. Been fun, catch you on the other side when im done serving my time.


WHAT!!!! No! Oh fuck!!

Sonofabitch, u got me too!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Sounded cool though didnt it. Haha. Back to building kids. Fun time is over. Got the ram today James. Nice last name by the way. WAKAFLACKA. And Brian got the Dakota today as well. Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

A) I don't know Scott personally, but I know he's not stupid enough to get involved in shit like that.

B) I know the law, if he had a court date today, and he was already told how much time he would be serving, that would mean he was already sentenced, and would be sitting in county waiting to be transfered to a state facility. BEEN THERE, trust me, I know.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Sounded cool though didnt it. Haha. Back to building kids. Fun time is over. Got the ram today James. Nice last name by the way. WAKAFLACKA. And Brian got the Dakota today as well. Thanks again to both of you.


I put WASTAWTF on wonderbread's. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Yeah James. Only people like Kwame can get sentenced, be told how much time they will serve, and let go for a few more days.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I think i put Wonderbread on his box when i sent the Regal. I think i did anyways.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Yeah James. Only people like Kwame can get sentenced, be told how much time they will serve, and let go for a few more days.


Unless you're Lindsay Lohan. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i finished the impala today,(pic's in the drag-lo thread) so now on to this year long list, first thing im going to build is a muscle car, i did not add this one to the list, im building a 70 challenger, well not starting fresh, im going to finish one i started awhile back, it was almost finished then the paint fucked up on me, so i just got it resprayed about 5 min's ago, so i will post up some pic's just as soon as i get done with the repaint. I'm still going to build the chevelle for the muscle car build too, just wanted to finish up this challenger real quick, its not anything full blowed out custom, just a quick little build to kinda bring me down from all the custom work i did on the 4-door impala.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You bitch. You had me too. Fucker. That was a good one.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hahaha Scott, sadly, I didnt believe it, only cause like Grim said, I dont know you personally, but I know the type of dude you are just after these few years and you aint that silly, and if you had been sentenced, your ass wouldnt have been postin about it cause they'da hemmed you up that minute LOL! Good joke though. 


So I gots some painting done. Kinda pissed cause I am too damn stupid to make sure I wont catch any overspray on shit, but oh well, tape and re-shoot. Anyhow, here's what Im goin for on this Pro-touring GTX. Hope yall like. 










The undercarrige will be green with gloss black accents, and also going to have some of the same colors on the interior. Seems the green should give it a LITTLE eye catching scheme while still giving it that sinister look to it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I been plannin the color scheme for the Chevelle. Decided Graphite dust with Lime Ice flames. Still cleanin up the body though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Haha. You all thought your muscle car build competition was gone. Suckas.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Haha. You all thought your muscle car build competition was gone. Suckas.


I see a LOT of talk and not enough buildin. They let you do crafts in the pen, maybe you could build some models outta paper or popcicle sticks. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> I see a LOT of talk and not enough buildin. They let you do crafts in the pen, maybe you could build some models outta paper or popcicle sticks. LMAO


Paper and popsicle sticka. Shiiit. I would be sellin shanks.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> I see a LOT of talk and not enough buildin. They let you do crafts in the pen, maybe you could build some models outta paper or popcicle sticks. LMAO


:roflmao::roflmao: watch out, holly hobby gonna get pissed off...

Scott, could you sew me a name patch?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: watch out, holly hobby gonna get pissed off...
> 
> Scott, could you sew me a name patch?


I'll make you a license plate.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Lmao.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> I'll make you a license plate.


I got a headache so not tonite


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Carol Burnett is lookin kinda hot... Might let her use a strap on...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> I got a headache so not tonite


That was a statement, not an offer. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> That was a statement, not an offer. LMAO


And mine was a statement lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Go have someone give you a 










:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck the hand job... Where's the head? LMFAO!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You guys talk so much shit..lol we should have a chat room up in here.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know lol


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW those plates are harsh lol im waiting on bmf i ordered it last week grrrrr damn hobby town cant keep shit in stock i need some pegasus 1109s aswell i asked the lady if she could order them and she was like what r those so i politely dumbed it down and said 1/24 scale wire wheels and white walls like the 1/18 scale ones you have hangin up and the stupid bitch was still lost grrrrrr so i guess im gona have to hit up ebay or rick now


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rick will be at the NNL so u can get them direct then


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yes but this car is one im takin to nnl so far ive got 5 complete cars and two progress cars to take 3 of the 5 finished cars are cars im doin for this buildoff and one progress car is for this buildoff so yes im bringin it we have already started packin stuff to take and what time do we need to pick you up that morning it starts at 8


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

ok guys i finally figured this pic thing out with my cell and photobucket im sorry for the shitty pics but its as good as it gets like i said im 95% done with my lowrider build and bout 60% done with the pro touring so here they are i promise they look tons better in person

1. lowrider aka "16 and broke"

























































2. pro touring aka "pomona bound"


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SMALL update on my end. Opened up the cowl vents on the Chevelle and added screen.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn grim that looks like it was a pain in the ass nice job homie


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. It was pretty easy, I've learned some shortcuts with that kinda stuff.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Its the small details that makes ya scratch ur head and say " wtf didnt i think of that ". Good idea james. Looks sweet


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay corky did you do the weathering on that car, man that thing looks bad ass.

Nice work on the cowl vents grim, your really stepin it up, i need to get my ass in gear on somthing off of the year long list, just taking a breather after finishing the impala.

I wanted to tell ya'll that LISM contacted me a week or so ago, and asked me when i would be finished with the impala, they wanted to put it on the cover of Sept issue, but i told them to wait, so i sent in the pic's of it yeasterday and the impala will be on the cover of the OCT. LISM and there will be a 2 page layout of it, so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. I told ya'll I was bringin my A game for the muscle build. LOL


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good bros.I shold have another update later tonight on my builds.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea matt i did it in one day with salt and rust, brown, and tan paint then used dull coat all of the interior is just washed in black, brown, and grey wash i built it to symbolize what a 16 year old kid would build u know gota start somewhere and when your broke you have to do what you can when you can hins the name 16 and broke thanks again for the complements guys this was the easy build for me the rest start to get harder lol but im still balls deep in plastic hno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

corky said:


> yea matt i did it in one day with salt and rust, brown, and tan paint then used dull coat all of the interior is just washed in black, brown, and grey wash i built it to symbolize what a 16 year old kid would build u know gota start somewhere and when your broke you have to do what you can when you can hins the name 16 and broke thanks again for the complements guys this was the easy build for me the rest start to get harder lol but im still balls deep in plastic hno:



Balls deep in plastic huh? Did you get one of those real dolls or a fleshlight? Lmao


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Balls deep in plastic huh? Did you get one of those real dolls or a fleshlight? Lmao


Lmao!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ya tradin in Courtney for an shitty ole pocket pussy eh? Bad trade!! Lol j/k bro. Just bustin your plastic covered nutts.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok guys, back on track.

Just hinged the hood.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy hell! Patrick get down on the rust bucket! Better than my shit! 
James, love the vents 
And m gonna hit up LISM to see if they will get some spread on the buildoff in the future...


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea thanks guys and no courtney aint goin anywhere hard to find someone who would put up with my shit ya know lol yea im gona work on the elco more tomorrow hopefully the interior will get finished


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I think this is the most I've posted in a long time.Started on the cowl hood tonight.I measured up and marked my cut lines.








Taped where I needed to cut.








I forgot to take a pic of the giant hole I cut.Heres the cowl scoop in place.








I need to tweak the hood to fit perfectly and redo the odywork on the hood then primer time again.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking mean as hell jeremy. And awesome to see ya around here more now. And for me, since house is somewhat.fixed, im busy as hell this weekend goin here and there. Gonna get my chevelle out. Engine is all done but needs some extra parts.. the show is gonna benefit me a ton on it. Im gettin a resin set of wheels from steve zimmerman.. not sayin what set yet but believe me when i say 6 second 1/4 mile car. Built one on forza 4.. cars also painted, cleared, cur n buff and waxed.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Bastards. I cant seem to get 10 minutes to sit down and do shit. Kids are back in school now. Working damn near everyday. I need to make some time.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im thinkin, instead of packing a lunch, ill pack up some tools and a project to screw with.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I have a rolling tool box full of shit i take to work with me. The last few times i have brought it with i wasnt able to get anything done.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn already some cool shit in here! ok so ill have to find some shit to build... too bad i gave james my subaru it would work in tuner and only a mini trucker would haha 
1. Pro Touring-56 tbird
2. Street Truck- syclone
3. Lowrider-50 chevy truck
4. Muscle Car-not sure
5. Tuner-dunno yet 
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes-who knows


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> damn already some cool shit in here! ok so ill have to find some shit to build... too bad i gave james my subaru it would work in tuner and only a mini trucker would haha
> 1. Pro Touring-56 tbird
> 2. Street Truck- syclone
> 3. Lowrider-50 chevy truck
> ...


I was thinkin that too... But I gotta bust out my own shit for the anything goes part...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> I was thinkin that too... But I gotta bust a nut on my own shit because anything goes...




:facepalm::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> :facepalm::roflmao::roflmao:


I choked on my chili from laughing on that one... Lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

LMMFAO


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hood looks good J, i like the scoop.
Welcome back to layitlow jake. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks matt not to get my model mojo back! smh


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> hay corky did you do the weathering on that car, man that thing looks bad ass.
> 
> Nice work on the cowl vents grim, your really stepin it up, i need to get my ass in gear on somthing off of the year long list, just taking a breather after finishing the impala.
> 
> I wanted to tell ya'll that LISM contacted me a week or so ago, and asked me when i would be finished with the impala, they wanted to put it on the cover of Sept issue, but i told them to wait, so i sent in the pic's of it yeasterday and the impala will be on the cover of the OCT. LISM and there will be a 2 page layout of it, so keep an eye out for it.


Congrats on the mag cover and spread shot Matt! That's awesome bro.



Aces'N'Eights said:


> Well I think this is the most I've posted in a long time.Started on the cowl hood tonight.I measured up and marked my cut lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cowls lookin good bro. Nice work. Is that a resin insert?



MayhemKustomz said:


> Bastards. I cant seem to get 10 minutes to sit down and do shit. Kids are back in school now. Working damn near everyday. I need to make some time.


Yeah, Im right there with you Scott.



kykustoms said:


> thanks matt not to get my model mojo back! smh


LOL he said Mojo.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

man this truck is looking sweet love that engine too! keep pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> I choked on my chili from laughing on that one... Lmao!


Umm... whos this chili guy your choking on...?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Umm... whos this chili guy your choking on...?


That's his nickname for you. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

So ur choking on me? Damn i didnt feel it..try harder next time son.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe you're just too small. But that doesn't explain how he'd be choking. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah.. exactly. Lmao. 


Back to our regularly scheduled programming....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Im at work reading this shit crackin up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

least we can keep a laugh up without shit goin serious.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> least we can keep a laugh up without shit goin serious.


Truth.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What's this I hear about keepin it up? :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

lol oh shit well i know whose takin one for the team lmao


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
Junior the cowl is from competition resins.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Buncha gutter minded mother fucks...im not even gonna get started lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

While y'all are bullshittin, I'm doin work. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> While y'all are bullshittin, I'm doin work. LOL


Nice so far. Did you polish up that PE?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Not bad at all.. i was at work lmao that entire time..


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hey im working too just had to take a bs break to make some jokes everybody needs a laugh every once in a while ill have more update pics of my "pomona bound" 66 elco tomorrow


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Nice so far. Did you polish up that PE?


Nope, not yet anyway.

Wait til it makes it into paint. Got a lil more body work to do first. Not sure if I wanna open up the trunk either.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
> Junior the cowl is from competition resins.


Cool, I figured as much bro. Nice graft onto the original hood! 



grimreaper69 said:


> While y'all are bullshittin, I'm doin work. LOL


Puttin it in for sure James. Nice work. No **** fuckers.  

Ok, so while ya'll been talkin bout peter puffin, and what nots' I been puttin in some build time. :roflmao: Got the body painted, workin on the chassis tonight, but not for long. It's our anniversary, so model time has to wait tonight. Going with something like this though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks purdy man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Looks purdy man.





darkside customs said:


> Nice work fellas!


Thanks guys. B, Im tryin to get the lip cut down thing you do so that I can deepen these rear wheels up a lot, and also the fronts just a touch. Dont know if I can and still have them tuck though because of the hubs? :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Cut the axle down the same amount ya cut the lip.. makes up the difference.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Dont forget. 1st place for the Muscle Car build gets a $25 gift card to Michaels or ScaleDreams.


Ill match Scott on the $25, towards anything at modelscientist.com for tuner class. 1st place


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ill match Scott on the $25, towards anything at modelscientist.com for tuner class. 1st place


i want that one!!! that 'll get like 1 adex dump!!!! :happysad: good shit there....but pricey! LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ill match Scott on the $25, towards anything at modelscientist.com for tuner class. 1st place


So y'all really want me to go all out on my builds huh??? Not sayin I'll win, but I'll sure as hell try. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well im comin at muscle car all twisted..but still all chevelle. Figured this might get some of yall thats never really done a true tuner to step outside a revell civic, and possibly do up the skill 3 tamiya kit. Or the likes.. ive checked the site and im gonna be buying $50+ for 2 of my builds for this.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

grimreaper69 said:


> So y'all really want me to go all out on my builds huh??? Not sayin I'll win, but I'll sure as hell try. LOL


Lol, just go one step past what ya done before. Where ya get butterflies and the "i dunno if i should complex" goin on.. step up a step in the game..nit just you but all of us need to. I know i do, im lacking on turbo knowledge..but im gonna learn it to do mine.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll find som to do. I'm in this just haven't found what I want to do.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lol, just go one step past what ya done before. Where ya get butterflies and the "i dunno if i should complex" goin on.. step up a step in the game..nit just you but all of us need to. I know i do, im lacking on turbo knowledge..but im gonna learn it to do mine.


Totally agree. I was considerin openin up the hatch on the Integra anyway, guess I'll go for it. Wonder what else I can pull off?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats what i like hearing bro.. honestly i doubt i do much opening on mine..doors burn me out of a build so quick.. can also be fir guys that are rough on the edges of getting paint right..all year to get it right..so no excuses. Im sorta having to finish things i had skills of 2 years ago..and to bump back to that to where i am now is intimidating for me. Lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I still won't do doors. There's just somethin about the jambing that I don't wanna fuck with.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

You got it, bad mojo came out pretty clean, Wonderbreads truck is iffy in my opinion..thats my perspective on my own shit, perfectionist here and never get it. The lower the truck sits, tons of other issues with the doors come out. Just think i gotta finish transformer and its 18 hinges all moving parts plus etc.. bit off more than i could do. Was gonna be the super show candidate for me. 

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/transformer/?action=view&current=100_2783.jpg

Whole album of pics of it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I do wanna see that one done though. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

It will. I got a running motor for it, thanks corky/patrick for that one bro.. will be steering, all independent front a arm with hydraulic setup. Working gull wing doors ,normal bottom doors, tilt front clip, normal hinged hood, front bumper will be one that slides out and tilts forward with the front clip, half/half cut bed that moves in all directions, barn door tailgate's , rear bumper slides out, bubble side windows list goes on.... maybe last ditch effort for doing lowrider class in this buildoff..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


>


gad damn!!!:wow::shocked:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Was gonna add a functional steering column that steers but im getting ahead of myself. Def aiming to get it doing a monster 3 wheel that holds its weight..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Its goin to the nnl show also in primer.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Trunk cut, jambed and hinged in about 45 mins.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Trunk cut, jambed and hinged in about 45 mins.


Very nice bro!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm tryin all kinds of new shit thanks to the competion.

Trunk insert roughed up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol. Youll thank us later.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Trunk looks great homie. really kick'n ass on that one.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro, I'm tryin.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i have desided to get the ole, nissan back out and finish it this time. i've got a lot todo. but im finishing it this time for sure.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I was gonna work on one of mine today, but I'm in love so I'm gonna be busy tonite :naughty: I'll be back on mine tomorrow...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Do your thing bro. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

guys im not opening the first one up its to much hassle and i dont feel like my skill is ready for that also my street truck is curbside but itll still blow minds im the same way bout wiring that brian is bout doors it burns me out and as for the revell civic comment trust me i can one up the kit and make it look better than any skill 3 ya got so if yall wana play the one up game then lets play homies its on pics commin this evening


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

all i heard was a lot of blah, blah, blah. lmao


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well heres my updates pomona bound only likes foil and final clear and assembly and it is ready i also started modifying my street truck build im calling it sunshine so here are the pics guys

POMONA BOUND

































SUNSHINE

















i gota thank brian (slammed sonoma) for the knowledge on makin a standard cab fulsize out of a x cab so as yall see i have been busy building next on my list is my tuner build called IMPORT ALLIANCE TIME :fool2:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Aint no thang. Im gonna work on my square box body ranger for that class. Its far from done and needs to be done badly.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...ls kustoms/?action=view&current=IMAG0029.jpg

Its been painted a baby blue as a primer.. body is about 97% done and s10 wont be noticable.
Gonna be adding pics shortly to a few of my albums.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

since i been working on a 55 cameo frame im gonna do it for the street truck build instead of my syclone... still havnt decided on tuner or muscle car... might do my 55 ford truck golf cart for the only a mini trucker would and lay it out lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuck! Good damn thing i havent started my frame on the ranger yet. Just have the front setup made and done.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That reg cab looks good homie, i have built 2 99 reg cabs. there alot of fun.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

And thanks to jake i fugured out my "only a mini trucker would" build. Its something i know for a fact no bodys ever built or thought of this. Good ole discovery channel helped also..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Going thur my shit now to see what my list is going to be. Updates in a bit.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK here go's my list, for now.

1. Pro Touring-1966 chevelle wagon.
2. Street Truck-1934 ford pickup.
3. Lowrider-1962 impala wagon.
4. Muscle Car-1965 impala wagon.
5. Tuner-1931 BMW 
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes-??? for now.

You see a theam goin on here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Wagoneers? You gonna bodydrop a wooden wagon train? That would be the shit.. and a shetland pony tomake it all fit


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks guys hell yea this buildoff is gona be awsome im very excited bout it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Wagoneers? You gonna bodydrop a wooden wagon train? That would be the shit.. and a shetland pony tomake it all fit


Thanks homie. You gave me a good idea. Woody wagons. Hmmmmm maybe.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Mine is way off the beaten path... thinkin of doin capt loveless' ride on the wild wild west...or a version of it..in truck form.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn good luck with that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

All of it moving.. thats an idea im not sure ill do.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Trunk insert flocked, setup planned out.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Trunk insert flocked, setup planned out.


Hell yeah! That's awesome!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Trunk insert flocked, setup planned out.


Hell yea!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Trunk insert flocked, setup planned out.


Hell ye.......oh they already said it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I told y'all, I'm bringin it for the muscle car build, AND APPARENTLY for the tuner as well. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah homie that trunk looks good.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Only a Minitrucker would...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice drakside.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah your right james, only a minitrucker would. lol.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice drakside.


:dunno: Who's this Drakside fella? Did we get a new member again? :roflmao: j/p


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know but he seems to like to talk a lot of shit....lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Fullashit, related to half shit and the other shit. His father, whogaveashit, mother, fuckedshitless, .... the rest is history.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Patrick..the little mini- minitruck you was doin... found it in 1:1scale in the states for sale... lmao

! http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/3215333246.html


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, here's what I'm gonna do for the lowrider build....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice darkside of the moon.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Patrick..the little mini- minitruck you was doin... found it in 1:1scale in the states for sale... lmao
> 
> ! http://sarasota.craigslist.org/cto/3215333246.html


Nope.com


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice darkside of the moon.


Thanks bro!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, this WAS the plan for the Pro Touring, BUT, it looks a little too donkish to me. PLUS, I can't get ahold of the donor engine and interior.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude all you need is to lower it. 3" in scale from the ground. Drop that bitch.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

James text me, ive gotta have sumthin layin round for it.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

thats cool guys awsome work still waiting on bmf


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Trunk is done. Body is in primer.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah just drop that car and it will be ok.
Damn that trunk is clean, nice paint job onit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Trunk is done. Body is in primer.


Nice!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

good looking trunk grim


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Trunk is done. Body is in primer.


Damn good stuff.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Trunk is done. Body is in primer.


nice!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet looking


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i got my 64 impala in the mail today, desided on the wheels im using, i started with some vette wheels, but i cut them to make um deeper, im going to paint them so that they have an aluminum look, this is one of the builds im building for the protouring build, calling this one Pro Six Foe.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice rimmage.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good chevyguy. Like them rims like that Mo Better. Love the name.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Nice rimmage.


:roflmao::roflmao: oh fuck.... I could really say something right now...



Oh fuck it... 

















NICE RIM JOB! Lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Cuz I wasnt goin there... lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Cuz I wasnt goin there... lmao


Rimmage?? :roflmao: 


New nickname for Brian....

Rimmy

:roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Huge update on the RoadRunner. 
Uhh...Not really. Finished up the grille. Aaaannnnd that's about it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LMAO, im going to say it. lol--- thanks for the comps on my Rim Job. lmao

that grille loooks good homie.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Huge update on the RoadRunner.
> Uhh...Not really. Finished up the grille. Aaaannnnd that's about it.


Might wanna hit it again, I see some chrome peekin through above the "Plymouth". LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Might wanna hit it again, I see some chrome peekin through above the "Plymouth". LMAO


I can see it in the pic. But i cant see it with my eyes. :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sucks gettin old, huh? LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Sucks gettin old, huh? LOL


Fuck yeah it does.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well its better than what i was gona say lol i was thinkin purty lips lmao well i got a update commin this evening got some shit done for my tuner build and my street truck build is gettin crazy body mod wise so ill post pics this evening guys


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Fuck yeah it does.


Shit, you wanna talk about bad eyesight? I'm bout to be workin during the DAY only. It's gettin hard enough to see at night, but when it rains I can't see shit. Almost got into a head on collision TWICE the other night cuz I couldn't see the damn line. With winter around the corner it's only gonna get worse.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Shit, you wanna talk about bad eyesight? I'm bout to be workin during the DAY only. It's gettin hard enough to see at night, but when it rains I can't see shit. Almost got into a head on collision TWICE the other night cuz I couldn't see the damn line. With winter around the corner it's only gonna get worse.


I have a hard time at night during rain. That fucks me up bad.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Im 32 and dont have non dem probs. You old guys. I tell ya.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't get me started on health problems... I got enough to make even the worst, poorest doctor come out of bankruptcy a rich mafucka... Lolz


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Lmao:roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

First color. Dry to the touch, NO CLEAR. I think I'm FINALLY learning how to paint. LMAO The only issue I'm having here is paint pulling away from the door lines. A black wash after final clear should take care of that.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

beautiful silver that is a awsome paint job very slick homie


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> First color. Dry to the touch, NO CLEAR. I think I'm FINALLY learning how to paint. LMAO The only issue I'm having here is paint pulling away from the door lines. A black wash after final clear should take care of that.


WTF man. I already painted mine Audi gunmetal. You have to repaint yours. Mine was already painted. Lmao.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Fuck you. LMAO It's testors graphite dust, it'll get lime ice flames in a couple weeks.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

:around::yes:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Fuck you. LMAO It's testors graphite dust, it'll get lime ice flames in a couple weeks.


Alright. Your lucky. I would have had to send you a copyright infringement lawsuit. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao..cant we all just FUCKING get along...lmao. call me rimmy, see what happens. Fuckers!!

Got my rims comin my way from mr.z yall better watch the hell out. Also gotta throw another color down on my chevelle to break up the color a lil.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao..cant we all just FUCKING get along...lmao.  call me rimmy, see what happens. Fuckers!!
> 
> Got my rims comin my way from mr.z yall better watch the hell out. Also gotta throw another color down on my chevelle to break up the color a lil.


We get along great. :rant:

Thanks for the motivation there Rimmy:wave:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Alright. Your lucky. I would have had to send you a copyright infringement lawsuit. :roflmao:


Can't get blood from a turnip. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Can't get blood from a turnip. LMAO


Haha. :rimshot:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow nice work going on guys, I've been busy lately but I do have some progress on the camaro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That is fuckin BEAUTIFUL bro. Green is one of my fav colors.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks man. I'm surprised how well it came out actually. It's straight from the can.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Might be ur fav, but ya cant seem to keep greenback worth a shit eh?

And nice paint for sure.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> wow nice work going on guys, I've been busy lately but I do have some progress on the camaro.


damn! nice paint job!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

shits lookin good in here already... i found my muscle car doing a 70 firebird trying to think of what im gonna do to it... thinkin bout some untraditional stuff for muscle cars... noone said stock right? lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn I like that green


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Umm..did anyone see that? Jake said stock. I think hes sick or sumthin
.wtf!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I might be outta the buildoff fellas. All of a suddon I've hit a major depression and just don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't be like that, keep going. You got good shit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah wth man..im tryin my damndest to get back to the bench and your quitting.. seriously your doing great imho. Dont give up that easy.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I might feel better tomorrow, but right now nothin seems like it's goin right.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Put the xacto down..and just take a break from it for a minute. Its not like it needs to be done now or tomorrow.. its all year!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I ain't done shit all day. It has NOTHING to do with building at all, just life in general.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ahh gotcha. Gots nothin on that.. do wish i could help.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> I ain't done shit all day. It has NOTHING to do with building at all, just life in general.


Bro,I know exactly how you feel.I was layin out what I was going to work on tonight all day at work.Then I got a phone call from my wife telling my that my mom had phoned her and said that my dads lymphoma had came back.That pretty much fucked my day right that there,So I'm going to take a couple days and be back to building on thursday.So keep your head up bro it will get better.Just step back clear your head and once its clear get back at it.We have a year to build these 6 builds.Take all the time you need to figure it out.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Bro,I know exactly how you feel.I was layin out what I was going to work on tonight all day at work.Then I got a phone call from my wife telling my that my mom had phoned her and said that my dads lymphoma had came back.That pretty much fucked my day right that there,So I'm going to take a couple days and be back to building on thursday.So keep your head up bro it will get better.Just step back clear your head and once its clear get back at it.We have a year to build these 6 builds.Take all the time you need to figure it out.



QFT!! ^^ Now on another note, put your big girl panties on bro. I know you are having some challenges right now, but you just need a breather or a kick in the knutts! I dont know if it will help you, but when I got that same way, I had a friend tell me to suck it the fuck up, and deal with what you're dealt. You cant change it, but you must not let it get the best of you. I started to realize that he was right, and I CANT change what happens in life, because that part of shit is the inevidable, but what I CAN do is not let it get me down anymore. Fuck the assholes I worked with, and if they thought I made them look bad, I was bringing a paycheck home for my family, not them. I had a roof over my head, even though it wasnt my own. I had food on the table, even if it was ramen noodles when shit got tight, and I had a women who stuck by my side the whole time and struggled with me. I've been in your shoes bro, and honestly, I still kinda am, but I just have a different outlook on it because, I realized lifes WAY too short to stress all the time. You just cant get the years back that you think you have time for!! Good luck in however you handle it, but you know I'll be here for ya if you need to vent.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

OK FUCKERS, ANYTHING goes, right??? 



























With a little more work done.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell man dont give up im like brian i just started building again after life shit all over my parade so come on man u can do it i promise u can keep it up


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

corky said:


> hell man dont give up im like brian i just started building again after life shit all over my parade so come on man u can do it i promise u can keep it up


HOW IN THE HELL WOULD YOU KNOW IF I CAN "KEEP IT UP"???????? :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

lol rimmy told me lmao :facepalm: :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Eat my motherfuckin shorts. Buncha bastards!! Lmao. I only did that so yall would loosen up(no fuckin **** assholes). Lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

corky said:


> lol rimmy told me lmao :facepalm: :dunno:


Rimmy is too skinny for me, AND THE WRONG FUCKIN GENDER. LMAO


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No not that FUCKER. Anything go but that......lol Lookin good homie. But I think you need to slam it like this.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not enough skill in that area yet. Don't wanna fuck up a $75 kit, so it'll be stock.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Awwe wheres your nuts at homie..they havent dropped yet? Guess they never will by now. Lmao


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LoL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Awwe wheres your nuts at homie..they havent dropped yet? Guess they never will by now. Lmao


My nuts are in your mouth. TEABAGGIN BITCH. LMAO


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

..............no wait............I ment


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well make up your mind. Said im not ur type now ya hittin on me.....how sweet. Knew ya'd come round at some point. Gonna have to try harder to embarrass me homefry..lmfao!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I ain't hittin on ya. With my eyes closed I can't tell if you're a man or woman. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright, enough BS, onto some progress. While I'm waitin on the paint to fully cure, figured I'd prepare some other parts.


















A few other shots.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude I like that grill homie.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow slammed and grim sittin in a tree f****** lmao damn that chevell looks good hey i got a question if you do a muscle car and a pro touring the same way then whats the difference in the two honestly maybe think bout the muscle car class and possibly conbind the two just a idea guys


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pro touring is more or less a muscle car that is usually bagged or lowered with modern day suspension components for better handling in corners and yada yada...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Fucked up in a couple spots.  But I only had ONE shot at it, so it'll have to do.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quick mockup.


























From a lil bit of a distance I see a badass build, even with the flaws. Win or not, I gotta say, I think this is one of my best builds so far.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I see im gonna have to get me a damn p/e grille at the show for mine now..that shits wicked. And not bad on the flames...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Chevelle looks great homie, i likes them flames.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Grim, they look bad ass bro, almost look on the missing spots like you were going for a ghosted flame! Nice work bro, Im diggin the FUCK outta it! And by no means any offense but this is your best built up I've seen so far. Second best is that orange Chevy pick up!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

No offence taken bro. I agree with it being my best so far. I'm pushin myself a lil more with every build.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit homie I like it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> Fucked up in a couple spots.  But I only had ONE shot at it, so it'll have to do.



Sweet,you know I likes that color combo!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Very cool Grim. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Balls dropped for sure. :bowrofl:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are some updates on the nissan, i built and installed the door panels, got the bed shaved up and primed, shaved the door handles and primed the doors.

















Still got along ways to go, but im bustin ass onit.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Balls dropped for sure. :bowrofl:


And I say yet again.............














I TOLD Y'ALL I WAS BRINGIN IT!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Nissan is comin out clean man!  James.. bout time you brought it, lol.

And yall gonna flip the fuck out at what i just snagged on Facebook in the form of plasteek. Aint sayin shit to no-bod-y! Its goin to NNL tho..most likely unfinished for the moment but will possibly find its way in here under street trucks category... 

So now im bringin it, call me rimmy double time lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

James the chevelle looks killer.Great paint job on this on bro.I agree with Junior this is some of your best work yet.
Matt the Nissan looks killer so far.
Now I got a question.I'm not all that knowledgable on tuners.What is technically a tuner car?Are they just import cars or are there domestic cars that are considered tuners?Sorry fellas like I said I don't know anything on this type of car.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> James the chevelle looks killer.Great paint job on this on bro.I agree with Junior this is some of your best work yet.
> Matt the Nissan looks killer so far.
> Now I got a question.I'm not all that knowledgable on tuners.What is technically a tuner car?Are they just import cars or are there domestic cars that are considered tuners?Sorry fellas like I said I don't know anything on this type of car.


I would say more or less something with a tuned engine, but Im not too educated on them either. I think stuff like hondas, toyotas, nissans, vws, and etc. etc., but dont quote me on that.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> I would say more or less something with a tuned engine, but Im not too educated on them either. I think stuff like hondas, toyotas, nissans, vws, and etc. etc., but dont quote me on that.


So if I drop a 2JZ in a Taurus it's a tuner??? :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Most of the time a tuner is an import car of some kind.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Mostly import driven is what a tuner is.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> So if I drop a 2JZ in a Taurus it's a tuner??? :roflmao:


Only if it has NOS bro and overnighted parts from Japan.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I'll ask here before i put it up on ebay with the rest of the stuff. Anyone building a 69 Camaro in this build off? I have a MCG detail set i'm not going to use. $13 shipped.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

OOH, WISH I HAD THE $$$$


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> OOH, WISH I HAD THE $$$$


Haha, I take it your building a 69 Camaro? I forgot all who said there were doing the Camaro and im too lazy to go back and find out.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Only if it has NOS bro and overnighted parts from Japan.


SMDH.... First fast and furious movie was cools when it first came out, now it's lame as fuck to watch....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bullshit asshole.... Nobody likes the tuna here lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I didnt like the Miami one. All the others i liked. Ill watch it if its on. But i'm not going out of my way to find the DVD's. 
After watching makes you wish you had a Skyline or Supra. Go rip up the streets.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I liked the Miami one the best.... Guess cuz Luda and Tyrese was in it... It was kinda ghetto though...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Haha, I take it your building a 69 Camaro? I forgot all who said there were doing the Camaro and im too lazy to go back and find out.


Yup, that's my Pro Touring build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Last one was more my level of movies..tho i got the collection..lmao.

I have my street truck idea set out..just waitin on some things.. certain few of ya know what it contains..just sayin hack shacks doin big things.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Man!! Yall make a mufuka wanna pull out some plastic!!! Great work going on in here!!
Gotta give props to grim, that Chevelle looks great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok guys i know how much we all love a primed down layed out truck, so here is where i'm at on the nissan. the frame is purple, interior is going to be purple and black, and the body is going to be a blue kinda like it was molded in outa the box, i saw the blue i want, it's the really bright blue that's on the new jeep ranglers. i saw one today that was a 4-door so im going to get that color and paint the nissan that blue.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn clean bro...i get to finish my 65 impala today finally!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Still got alot left todo onit, got to install the baggs in the frame, build an air tank, build a gas tank, i do have the motor painted and installed in the frame, and i built a smooth firewall init too.









And i got to come up with some kind of taillights for it too, but i got plenty of room back there to do what i want i think. just not sure yet.


----------



## Organik_customs (Sep 13, 2012)

what up guys nice rides!!!


----------



## Organik_customs (Sep 13, 2012)

Heres one I need to finish


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes you do...that's kool YO.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Still got alot left todo onit, got to install the baggs in the frame, build an air tank, build a gas tank, i do have the motor painted and installed in the frame, and i built a smooth firewall init too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i LOVE it so far...cuz i have one JUST LIKE IT!! LOL just didnt open doors in it yet...only for a sliding rag...wheels are a nice match!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn clean bro...i get to finish my 65 impala today finally!!


U get it done yet.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I got the wheels off of a little RC car, they fit the 1/20th scale nissan perfect, so i went with it, they look like 22's onit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What p Gerald!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Organik_customs said:


> Heres one I need to finish
> 
> View attachment 540795


i likes this :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn that nissan looks badass matt! grim you could get a gel pen and stripe around the flames and just fill in where it pulled off with the gel pen...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> damn that nissan looks badass matt! grim you could get a gel pen and stripe around the flames and just fill in where it pulled off with the gel pen...


Look who's out of hiding! What up Jake!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Umm no..had friends over. Got the weekend. Besides i also gotta do p/e.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow guys so far all builds are lookin awsome i gota dip my elco its not lookin rite on the paint end and still waitin on two tires for the 65 build my new street truck is here and im waitin on my tuner build to get here from tokyo oh and i got a glasshouse im throwin on a trailer for my street truck build yes im doin a tow pig for sure so rite now at this sec im kinda halted thats why i havent put up any updates yet but its all commin together slowly


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

corky said:


> wow guys so far all builds are lookin awsome i gota dip my elco its not lookin rite on the paint end and still waitin on two tires for the 65 build my new street truck is here and im waitin on my tuner build to get here from tokyo oh and i got a glasshouse im throwin on a trailer for my street truck build yes im doin a tow pig for sure so rite now at this sec im kinda halted thats why i havent put up any updates yet but its all commin together slowly


Take your time. We have a year. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

No shit..i think wastawf and corky are in a race to get done first. Ill be the last to finish...cuz im officially gettin started this weekend


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> No shit..i think wastawf and corky are in a race to get done first. Ill be the last to finish...cuz im officially gettin started this weekend


I got the grille done for one of mine. Thats about it. I'm trailing right behind ya.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Shit, I might finish the Chevelle first, but I gotta plan shit out for everything else yet. LOL


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

lol im takin my time so far i have completed none of them just kinda planning them out and mocking them up their was gona be 3 goin to nnl but im slowly changing my mind on that one i think im only takin the 65 and the hatch the rest im gona start on after the first of the year after nnl im takin a break till jan then its on like donky kong


----------



## Organik_customs (Sep 13, 2012)

darkside customs said:


> What p Gerald!


Whad Up Honky!!!!


----------



## Organik_customs (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Homie!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Loving that Nissan what kind if paint job you planning for it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Was wandering, can we do multiple builds for one class??


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Was wandering, can we do multiple builds for one class??


I was actually wondering the same thing.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm doing multiple builds, im going to build 2 protouring and 2 muscle cars, this build off is all about building so the more the better, i think.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm planning to paint the nissan blue, i saw the blue i want, it's on the new jeep ranglers, it's a really bright blue, it looks kinda like the blue the nissan was molded in when i got it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

With that somewhat answered..would a model that was built by someone else and finished by me be acceptable? I dont wanna hurt feelings if i do that

And it would be a tow pig, trailer, and matching truck in the trailer. Matching in paint..that is..once im done.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> I'm planning to paint the nissan blue, i saw the blue i want, it's on the new jeep ranglers, it's a really bright blue, it looks kinda like the blue the nissan was molded in when i got it.


Nice man I know the color ur talkin about. Any graphics on it that body is begging for them


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

what up james i havnt really been hiding just busy haha... anyway i got some progress done on my muscle car... stretched the back window 2 scale feet to give it a custom touch...wheels are modified vette wheels


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If multiples are possible my 65 just got added to this buildoff..and few more p/e parts and its done.. ill try to put up a link for it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh shit.. some one figured how to send pics.. apps are awesome!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow slammed looks like you finally got some building going


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, was feeling in a slump for a stint.. a small break enuf to get a focus away from it. Been building long enuf that i know when to step away and not get " burned out " as its called.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

So if the multi car is acceptable, i can begin on the real one im puttin my efforts all on. My 55 Chrysler 300C. Couldn't stand lookin at it stock so i chopped the top down 3 scale inches,..opened the trunk, hinged etc. Skirts are hand made with a flair.. what a stock one looks like...deep frenched headlights.

















Wheels are just mockup


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

^I like that. sick work.

Mocked up. Wheels need more paint. But I am undecided if I should use stripes or not? I like both looks but am leaning towards no stripes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn thats lookin clean.. green color really pops off the car at ya.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Watching Casino + Foiling = not getting much foiling done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Straight up slacker.. lol

Cant say anything..after finding out forza 4 has 10 years ( just beat #1), and 150 driver levels..that i havent even scratched the damn surface..
Looks like ill be busy on yhis for longer than i thought.. ( its said to be beatable in 24 months...fuck!!)


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I cant help it. Now Goodfellas is on. Fuck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lol. Im gonna hit the 300 tomorrow.. get some stuff ready to paint on it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Im determined to get the Road Runner and Chevelle foiled and cleared by mid week.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Good deal. I know for sure i might have slowed down corky..he saw my wall of models and left with 2... lol. 
I may try screwing with the p/e on the 65.. even tho it may have another look very shortly.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

lol yea a very cool look we deff need to talk bout the idea im diggin it lol i finished my 65 for good last nite it turned out nice and since were doin the multiple thing i got a 76 glasshouse im gona do aswell but its only half of the build the other half is my street truck build yuppers itll be a tow pig for sure ill get pics up today oh and i got two for the import build aswell


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Out to the shop, ill have pics up in a bit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is my 70 challenger, i started it awhile back and never finished it, but today i did get the paint finished onit, this is one of the two muscle cars im building for the build off.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice paint work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thars clean. Looks great.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Heres my starting point now that im getting back to it. Never do i start off with an easy mod.. frenched and slidable antennas. Plus what it looks up all dressy with the chrome.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm liking that car brian, looks mean as hell that low.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You all no this is a YR long build off right. Slow the fuck down fools.......lol


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn brian that looks killer as hell im likin the antennas since i got my 65 complete here are the pics im sorry they suck ass cell phone pics are horible gota find my memory card adapter










































and the start of one of my two import builds thanks brian hope i done it justice


































hopw yall enjoy it guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks better than where i started with it...or the route it was heading..

Anyone that knows me, a week build doesnt work in my vocabulary.. but hell if its keepin ya building, wtf can cuss at that right?. Im gonna be lucky to get all of em done in a year. Most are painted except for the ones i bought, and the 300. Named her " The Sin City Sinner".


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well i cant help it guys i live a boring life since march ive sat at home because of being hurt now im gettin better finally if i had a job trust me id slow down majorly i just have nothing else to do


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Shit keep building, caues i know how this club is, we will kick ass at the starting line and never finish the race. It will take most of us all year to build the stuff on our list, so keep going guys, caues i know that there will be alot of times no one is building and we will be like where is everyone at. lol
Keep up the great work guys. 

The only reason i got back to painting the challenger is that i don't have the money this week to go buy the paint for the nissan, i had the paint for the challenger so i desided to finish it, PLUS im working on the 64 impala Pro Six Foe too, and when the paint dries i will be finishing the challenger, caues everything else for it is finished, just need to put the glass in the car and put the body onit and it's done.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> Shit keep building, caues i know how this club is, we will kick ass at the starting line and never finish the race. It will take most of us all year to build the stuff on our list, so keep going guys, caues i know that there will be alot of times no one is building and we will be like where is everyone at. lol
> Keep up the great work guys.
> 
> The only reason i got back to painting the challenger is that i don't have the money this week to go buy the paint for the nissan, i had the paint for the challenger so i desided to finish it, PLUS im working on the 64 impala Pro Six Foe too, and when the paint dries i will be finishing the challenger, caues everything else for it is finished, just need to put the glass in the car and put the body onit and it's done.


We should be Drag-NO Kustomz. :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LoL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao. Sad but true. Its nothing we cant change overall tho guys. Im having an off year this year but now im back in the swing of things, ill be finishing the 300 before November. Its got plans to be at the NNLs.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Most clubs would have disbanded by now with the track record we have. I'm proud to say that we haven't. Life has a way of taking over and the last thing we think about is little plastic cars. In the end, it's a hobby (and a stress reliever), so we ALWAYS find our way back. I'd like to be in the groove I was in late last year/early this year. I was knockin builds out like crazy. The fact that I've lost a dedicated place to paint is slowin me down, but I do what I can.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree there bro. Last year i knocked out 15 rides. Thats an all time high for me, but like its been said, life happens.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a little more done to the motor on my street truck entry.Its now fully assembled and wired.Has anyone plumbed the upper and lower rad hoses on a Ross Gibson engine yet?The first pic was taken before I added the alt belt.
















I hope to finish all the fab work on this build this month so I can move onto the next build and paint this one next month.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I got a ross gibson but still a tad afraid to start it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I got a ross gibson but still a tad afraid to start it.


I got his 350 engine too thats going in my lowrider build.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I got the 502 goin in a 454ss.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the last one on the last page..biggest ford engine avail. And thinkin i might move up a few from a 454 to a 588 for the chevelle. Hehe.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice engine


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

motor looks good homie, i have a ross gibson 426 hemi, but have not even taken it outa the package yet. Just waiting on the right build for it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah im a little slower on my building this year, this is sept and i have only finish 3 so far, so i know im way behind, but i wanted to slow down a little and build better this year, the 3 i have finished all have opening doors and trunks, they have been full custom rides. so i'm pretty happy with the 3 i have finished this year.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I havent even started my builds for this contest. Talk about slow..


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea but like slammed said i think we have all had a off year so its been ruff but hey were all back to the grind lets keep this goin for sure im glad to be back to building and now im on the grind for november but hey itll b ok just get er done lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Got some shit done on the Road Runner the past couple days. Hopefully i can get it cleared today while at work.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

love that roadrunner, nice and clean.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well guys i got one of the muscle cars done, this is my FINISHED 70 challenger, and it's also No# 4 for 2012.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Fuck you.......No body likes you anyways..........Dammit you fast. This is not a 3 month build off.....J/K great job.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LMAO that just means you need to get to work. lol---everything was finished on this car awhile back, all i really had to do was finish the paint, install the glass and set the body back on the frame, so it only took me like 2 days to do all that, and the orange was already painted on the car awhile back so i just added the black and the silver strip and the paint was finished.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats how 4 of mine are atm.. all painted, cut & buffed out just needs everything else done.. a few of em are for the buildoff too. And both cars look great guys.. look like yall know what your doing..lol.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oooohhhhhh so u just a big fat cheater then. 90% done, cheater....lol I'd of done the same thing......good job on that.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Got some shit done on the Road Runner the past couple days. Hopefully i can get it cleared today while at work.


bad ass!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got the doors cut open on my Pro Six Foe.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Now i got it jamed and hinged. sorry guys it's been kinda rainy here today and im bored, so i spent the day in the house building.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Road Runner gets a purple power bath tonight. Clear got all kinds of effed up.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

O' man that sucks, it was look'n good, well it happens, i had to dip the 4-door impala 2 times before i got it painted, well good luck in the pond.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Yeah. It happens. Just sucks after spending a couple nights foiling. Oh well. Not to mention i dont have anymore of the Audi paint. Ill have to order more.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Yeah. It happens. Just sucks after spending a couple nights foiling. Oh well. Not to mention i dont have anymore of the Audi paint. Ill have to order more.


auto zone maybe?! save the shipping wait time?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> auto zone maybe?! save the shipping wait time?!


I ordered that color from Scalefinishes. So ill have to hold off for a little bit and get some progress going on another build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

They got some good stuff.. i got a ferrari color from em that just goes good with everything.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> They got some good stuff.. i got a ferrari color from em that just goes good with everything.


Scalefinishes?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Actually no..this one is a discontinued set from cobra colors..my bad.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright. So i said i was getting some things from the west coast.. these trucks, just the bodies are ready for paint, i gotta build the frame, engine etc..

















If your on fb, you wouldve seen both being built on there by al martinez. These are going in the street trucks class.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i likes.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Damn Brian those trucks r sick


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

For corky


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks ben.. some hard earned xash spent on those..m.c.b.a. built.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Alright. So i said i was getting some things from the west coast.. these trucks, just the bodies are ready for paint, i gotta build the frame, engine etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your the fuck that got to them before me. :x: Nice score.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow nice work guys looking good.

added stripes to my camaro:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

In an erkel voice... Did.. did i do that? Lmao. Gotta be faster than i! Hes got the blue one for sale... i can get a deal on it.. anyone else is gonna pay dearly!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

From my last wicked silverado build that hit the fan..warped cab after cutting doors out ( trashed it) i kept some parts like the grille i opened up. Its all see thru like the 1:1s.









Had a few places on it to fix after shipping but now to get styrene and build a frame.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Also i intend on doing a sliding rear window Iike in the other one...just in case yall dont remember heres a pic of what it was.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

ooooooooh that looks good i forgot bout that grill


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work on the window and grill


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks guys... i was eyeballing the grill thru the weekend and grinning evilly while doing so..just for that purpose.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn you don't have the reg cab that you made the gas door open on? well you have to do that again on somthing else, that was a cool mod.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i love that grill too, i have wanted to do that for awhile now, but everytime i go to do it my stomach turns and i just can't bring myself to do it, i want to ask what did you use to cut that out with?????


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those trucks are sick i remember seein em on fb lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Also i intend on doing a sliding rear window Iike in the other one...just in case yall dont remember heres a pic of what it was.


I hope u kept more of this truck then just the grill you had some sick work on it man


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Not one piece of the body...had the tonneau but needed it for parts for another build..i is a scavenger in my own damn shop. Just the grille exists. Got 50 pica of what was. And believe me theres gonna be another one done up with more, even harder mods. These trucks have opened my eyes up to what and where i wasnt getting it. Bad mojo is a joke to me now thinkin bout it and thats the fav of my bunch.

























Who you know gets there truck on the front of truckin magazine? Lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt, dremel tool and the 50 grit bit, changing to the 150 grit bit, and even the drill bit to the lower lights. 
Next time i do the standard cab, the doors will be open but without the pillars opening...that was the flaw and literally made the cab out of line with the doors by a good 1/4 inch any way ya sat it down. Pissed me off severly. Crushed, walked out and began to lose interest in models... that was a few months back. Good thing i can get over it, move on and build em better.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking about using a drill bit to cut the grill out, i just need to find a smaller one then the one's i have.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Brian u should try it again just glue a couple tabs in the windshield area between the cowl n the roof to keep it square then after u cut the doors open u can use some strips of plastic to make the inner front pillars then cut out the strips in the window opening n it should stay square a lil something I picked up working on 1:1 vehicles u gotta start square to end square


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm joining the buildoff gotta try to find some kits but I got time here is what I got so far


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Does the hood open on it? And i totally understand the square deal.
Jame's blue truck was the second truck ive ever done that way and it was fine, cuz it was a ext cab.. and it came out great. Thats why after that truck i had to step away from trucks altogether and change up the way i build in a whole new perspective.

Matt i didnt do those 1 by 1.. just skinned the back off of it slowly.. then cleaned the excess plastic from between the grille itself with a medium soft wire brush.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah the hood opens but I'm gonna reverse hinge it so it flips forward. Just a thought to help u out bro that truck was sick I really want to do a single cab but gotta get another bed for my silverado I cut it up and used it for the dually bed. This dually started out as a revell escalade ext the uptown one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

U









Motivation to get back to that build one day..i still have part of the frame
.and the engine is getting reused.. only because it runs. Thanks patrick for that crazy ass mod. Runs off a flat watch battery. The truck had mods thrown at it that just shouldnt have been. I still have to do up a crew cab dodge lil red express build..since i havent seen nobody do that yet.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Si that truck us like 1/20ish scale... its not a 1/24. I stuffed a 1/20 Ferrari F1 chassis under one and it fit like a glove. Doing a single xab is a butterfly in the stomach mod, cuz once ya start ya cant go back. Lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

It's 1:24 scale n the silverado is 1:25 scale so I had to split it down the middle so it would be wide enough to match the cab. I guess I'll cross that road with the single cab when I get there lol I got a couple things I wanna do before I start that one plus I need a bed for it.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

And its right hand drive. We ant in the UK buddy..............................................lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

"{and the engine is getting reused.. only because it runs.}"

Brian what did you mean when you said the engine runs off of a watch battery?????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt, the fan spins, plus i made the pulleys on the alternator, a/c pulley and fan pulley all moves/spins. Engine has a really small airplane motor inside it.the only thing holding it back is finding a belt that fits to make it all work as 1 piece. Its one of two engines built..corky has/had one for his dads truck. That is where the idea came from..

I need to make a video of it. Lol

I can see matt just scratchin his head tryin to figure that out. Its all good, just trying stuff. It was to be a push button start but never got that far. Patrick has made his work on a switch in the dash.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah you know i was scratchin my damn head. lmao, but now i understand how you made that work. lol

Ok guys, sticking to the whole Pro Touring theme, i shoehorned in a 99 chevy pick up engine into the Pro Six Foe.
The only thing i really had to do was make a oil pan and made my own set of headers and she fit right in, and the hood closes just fine.









One Low Pro Six Foe.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Woo wee.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Changin up my street truck build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Frame from?

This truck class is gonna be full of chevies i do believe.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice truck grim I like it


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Frame from?
> 
> This truck class is gonna be full of chevies i do believe.


Chezoom. Had to shorten it a bit.



alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Nice truck grim I like it


Thanks bro.















I also just shot some clear on the Chevelle. I'll check on it in about an hour.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Changin up my street truck build.


 thats clean just like that!!!
Drag-lo is always busting out some bad ass trucks,you guys getting down!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

i did some more work to my blue hatch well never the less its no longer blue i dipped it and then built a full race interior and role cage its gona be a front runner dirt track car now so their is one of my import builds pics to come and my 65 is all wrapped up and packed 4 nnl


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Truck looks good grim, good idea on using the chezoom frame


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Chezoom...gotta look into finding that damn kit just for a frame...someone needs to cast that sucker.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a chezoom model, but it's the crapy snap together one, it sucks, i thought it was the good one when i got it off E-bay but when it got here it was crap, i just needed the wheels from the kit anyways so at the time i did not care, but im with brian i want one of those good kits.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats clean just like that!!!
> Drag-lo is always busting out some bad ass trucks,you guys getting down!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro. Much appreciated! 

Grim that fuckin shit is SIKK! Nice mods and everything bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Chezoom...gotta look into finding that damn kit just for a frame...someone needs to cast that sucker.





chevyguy97 said:


> I have a chezoom model, but it's the crapy snap together one, it sucks, i thought it was the good one when i got it off E-bay but when it got here it was crap, i just needed the wheels from the kit anyways so at the time i did not care, but im with brian i want one of those good kits.


Which one of ya is gonna jump on it??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330795578713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Which one of ya is gonna jump on it??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330795578713?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Damn it's right around the corner from me! LOL


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LMAO i just went on E-bay and there is only one of the good chezoom kits for sale on there, i get back to LiL and ya'll have already posted up a link to it. LMAO. i don't have $25 extra bucks right now or i would jump onit.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CheZoom-By-...713?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d04f3f559


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I won't be able to work on the dually for a few days I'm out of town working but I'll be checking in on here I wanna c what everyone has goin for this truck class


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea i got the damn other kit the aluma coupe im gona rebuild but anyways here are pics of my hatch number 1 for the import class


























































and yes its a dirt track car paint is next to come


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Frame from?
> 
> This truck class is gonna be full of chevies i do believe.


LOL.....mines a ford...comin from mr GM man himself! i never did build a ranger til now!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

could i do "touring" and "tuner" all in one if i did the CIVETTE!?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

In the home stretch.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn I like that car.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey i hate chevys but the 90-95 body style is like rock star status..everybody. and there brother has had one..and/or bagged/jacked it up... im more ford guy more than anything. More ford car kits...thats why yall dont put 2+2 together.. lol and so what i got two rangers started, one with an adjustable frame...say it aint so!!

Gotta start a frame for the dually soon. And to date i got 2-90' stepsides built. 4 99 chevys, one finished, 3 unfinished and 2 of em escalade front.thinkin do one more as a standard cab..full escalade body molds.. but thats my mind just adding build on the list now...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn thats comin out clean. Nice work bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I hope the rest of the builds turn out this good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got my bed on the dually figured out..now to execute it. Plan: replacing the bottom with a stock floor, cut out a panel and make it slide underneath the truck. Reazon.. to hide the 5th wheel that hooks up the trailer.

Like i always say... Dont talk bout it, be bout it!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

chevelle looks great.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

As finished as it can be. The damn headlight lenses have gone MIA.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn that's clean. I like it man.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. I'm gonna try to move on to the lowrider build now.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks sick grim badass in my book


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit wastawfa...got that one down good. I may have some extra clear lenses for that car in shop... if ya need such a thing...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. Nah, not worth the shipping. They're around here somewhere. I'm sure I'll find em when I clean off the bench.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> As finished as it can be. The damn headlight lenses have gone MIA.


FUKKIN NAILED this one Wakawakawaka!!! Love this build bro. Nice work.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks bro. Let's see if I nailed it enough to win this one. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If at last resort make the new retro sets they sell..clear flat ones...out of clear styrene.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> As finished as it can be. The damn headlight lenses have gone MIA.













:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good grim. You did a really nice job on it, very clean. Now i know what im up aganist in the muscle car build, im going to get my chevelle out just as soon as i finish my Pro Six Foe.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Chevelle looks killa James.
Challenger look good to Matt.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks ace.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

chevyguy97 
kykustoms
Look who's a peeping in. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well ill be....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

What would yall say bout me making and casting up some steer...or bullhorns? Haven't seen that yet made.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

damn grim thats freakin clean well i got some paint on my dirt track ek civic so hope yall enjoy


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thinkin bout doin up my Trumpeter Monte as a second lowrider build. What's the best way to mount parts to send out for chrome?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sick work goin on in here chevelle looks good grim! i decided to change my lowrider to a 55 belair it was painted one shot green but i masked off some designs last night and sprayed duplicolor deap jade green on top it lifted a few spots but ima do some gel pen work and then some candy green...








and a pic of the frame for my 55 cameo... hmm 2 55 chevys didnt even realize it till now lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wastawhore, that Chevelle is clean brother!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Now it's WASTAWHORE????? WTF??????? :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Naw, more like wasta-fucker. Looks badass jake.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:finger::twak::roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> What would yall say bout me making and casting up some steer...or bullhorns? Haven't seen that yet made.


I think that's a GREAT idea. I've made a few of my own, but always end up throwing them away because I dont get around to using them. :uh: 



corky said:


> damn grim thats freakin clean well i got some paint on my dirt track ek civic so hope yall enjoy


Pretty bad ass dirt track racer Corky!



kykustoms said:


> sick work goin on in here chevelle looks good grim! i decided to change my lowrider to a 55 belair it was painted one shot green but i masked off some designs last night and sprayed duplicolor deap jade green on top it lifted a few spots but ima do some gel pen work and then some candy green...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patterns on that 55 BA, are SIKK as hell Jake. Nice work bro.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks for the complements scurape i finished the body up after these pics with all the stickers and numbers all i like is seat, seat belts, and steering wheel and it will be complete woo hooo number two


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Cars are look'n good guys,jake that frame is bad ass, i likes.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got some work done on the Pro Touring 64 Impala. This is the interior for it sofar.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dammit this build off is* 1* yr not 3 months ****....lol you'll are to fast.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

kykustoms said:


> and a pic of the frame for my 55 cameo... hmm 2 55 chevys didnt even realize it till now lmao


WTF thats hard as FUCK. Love it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Heh he said HARD. Still have yet to touch anything..hoping my groove comes back soon.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Heh he said HARD. Still have yet to touch anything..


X 2 homie. I've got time.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

(Dammit this build off is* 1* yr not 3 months ****....lol you'll are to fast.)

but if you wait to build somthing, then time will run out fast, it happens in this club ALOT. lol

i know it's a year long build off, but it will take most of us that much time to build everything on our lists.​


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh I know, not talkin to the rest of you'z guys. Talkin to the ones that seem like there 1/2 done already...lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well im working on a few custom touches for the impala, still have no clue what color to paint the Pro Six Foe.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

ok ive said this once before and im gona say it again i have absolutely nothing else to do i am dissabled and all i do is sit at home because of it so i have absolutely nothing else to do but build but just to accommidate you i will slow down and actually push my self to put the detail into the build that i know i am capable of instead of building to accomidate someone else how does that sound


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

You should build for yourself bro its the only way you have some great builds keep it goin


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

oh i deff will from now on so here it goes THE TWO I HAVE ALREADY BUILD AND MY BUILDOFF LIST NEED TO BE DISGARDED I WILL BE STARTING THIS BUILDOFF OVER SO GET READY TO HAVE YOUR ASSES HANDED TO YOU LOL HERES MY NEW LIST

1. STREET TRUCK= 90 FULSIZE STEPSIDE
2. LOWRIDER= 76 GLASS HOUSE
3.IMPORT= 95 EG SI HATCH
4. MUSCLE CAR= 80 TRANSAM BANDET 2 EDITION
5. PRO TOURING= 69 CHEVY NOVA
6. ONLY A MINITRUCKER= UNDECIDED BUT DEFF GONA BE WILD

there is my new list i will be posting progress pics soon im starting with my import build for nov nnl show so be prepaired to be amazed


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Agreed there. Do like you said you was gonna do on the phone.. take stride and build with pride man.. we do have all year to do these. Its not how many ya get done and how fast..its also not how much detail ya put into it..your all missing the point to this buildoff. Its so the club build, together as a unit ( no **** bitches), so we keep the body of this club together and not let it go down the shitter like it did before. So get off your high horse and just do that. No need in getting all bent out of shape or pissed. Some of us have a better set rate of doing simple builds..others are far more complex. None of us are equal to each other in build styles. We all have a set way we build and that what makes this club stand out from the others

Now shut the fuck up and go build something before i really go hydro hype on yalls asses!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

here you go slammed here is the video of my motor


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Heh he said HARD. Still have yet to touch anything..hoping my groove comes back soon.


Yeah, well you said HARD and TOUCH in the same reply. LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Takes a tough motherfucker to take it hard.. shall i continue? Lmao.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

No thanks, heard enough. LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL HE said getting all bent and asses too! I heard him! 

Alright fellas. Im actually building something, and I am making progress. Gonna be in the shop for a little while tonight so hopefully I will have some pics!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn corky you'z GA guys are contrary as hell. LoL it's Kool to see you guys workin together. I don't have anyone near me to build with, so good for you guys being close like that.

That motor is FUCKIN RAD AS FUCK. Love the idea of the key turn but when the car is all done and together how the fuck you doing to turn the key when it's in the car.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Now just think the silverado i was building with all the mods had one just like it... the cake of if was i was gonna make mine a push button jn the dash...looks like it gets a second chance in my dually. And possibly even more.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Did some work on the trunk of the Pro Six Foe today. still got alittle body work left todo onit. but it's getting there.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I like how you did that trunk buddy.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks homie, just tring to change things up a little.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

corky said:


> here you go slammed here is the video of my motor


well GOOD 'OL GAWD DANG DIPITTY DIP DIP......LOL ******* lowridin at its finest right there! and FRIED CHICKEN!!! lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Got two shops now..working on the resin room in the house til i get the main shop winterized. Til then im gonna throw some plastic at the dually, hopefully ill have a frame that works with my bed idea.. if that idea dont work, i figured out a plan B. Til I get to that point, here's a pic or so.


















Nothing really to look atm.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks really good Brian! 

Well here's where Im at on the GTX fellas. I finished the stance itself. Have been working on all the engine details and for some reason, IT TAKES FOREVER, but I want it pretty well detailed out. Anyhow, not much to look at, but here's a few shots.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Comin along nicely bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Heres a few more pics.., took me 3 hours on this part of the frame itself and i still gotta add under it. This one isnt gonna lay body but sit close enuf no one would care, only cuz the front tire wont fit under the hood. 


















Would add more pics but phones acting up again.... the engine sitting in the frame rails is the one that runs..hence the wires comin out the back


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

frame looks good brian very nice


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice start on that frame brian.
GTX is look'n good.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

frame looks good brian... i got the gel pen work done on my belair damn what a bitch that was shits far from perfect but hard to draw strait lines not being able to touch the car lol this is after first coat of candy i plan on atleast 2 more i want the skulls and shit to be almost ghosted in...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL You and them damn skulls! Looks good Jake!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work fellas....
Brian...so you like it hard to the touch I see :roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> LOL You and them damn skulls! Looks good Jake!


ikr lmao thanks!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Nice work fellas....
> Brian...so you like it hard to the touch I see :roflmao:


If it makes YOU all HOT and BOTHERED... ive done my job. Lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lmao!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Mr. Zimmerman's wheels showed up.. thats one part done, next engine dept snd interior.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Love's them skulls jake.
I likes them rims brian.
Got some primer on the Pro Six Foe. Still have no clue what color, or colors to paint this thing. i was thinking silver on top and black on the sides, or blue on top and charcoal on the sides. hell i don't know. lol--i know it will come to me, but damn it, i wish it would hurry up and pop in my head. lol Ya'll know how it is. Maybe black on the top and charcoal on the side. Any One have an idea on the subject????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im going for the ultimate sleeper car build. 454 is out..adding in a 588, which in 1:1 specs on a 588 start at630 hp and run up to 750hp.. add two twin turbos and that well over 1000hp. On steel rallys. Care to race?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

can't race with ya, i gots nothing with that many horses in it. the close as i could get to that is Sledge Hammer, he's putting out around 600, but that's about it. lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> Love's them skulls jake.
> I likes them rims brian.
> Got some primer on the Pro Six Foe. Still have no clue what color, or colors to paint this thing. i was thinking silver on top and black on the sides, or blue on top and charcoal on the sides. hell i don't know. lol--i know it will come to me, but damn it, i wish it would hurry up and pop in my head. lol Ya'll know how it is. Maybe black on the top and charcoal on the side. Any One have an idea on the subject????


What about layin the charcoal on then fading the blue on the top


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

kykustoms said:


> frame looks good brian... i got the gel pen work done on my belair damn what a bitch that was shits far from perfect but hard to draw strait lines not being able to touch the car lol this is after first coat of candy i plan on atleast 2 more i want the skulls and shit to be almost ghosted in...


Wow that was a lot of work.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i desided to stay away from blue, caues my chevelle muscle car build is going to be blue and charcoal, so i need to come up with somthing else on the impala, still thinking onit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone watch Fast N Loud??? Gas Monkey garage did a 64 impala a few weeks ago and painted it the factory Turquorse with a white top, so i've been thinking of painting it like that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I didnt see that one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Wait, yeah i remember now..cool and clean car.. cant believe they got as much as they did for a no options impala


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I think it was like $42 G's


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I was like yeah right.. then $50 G's for a 67-68 ranger. Thats unheard of. There wasnt nothing special about either one of em.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are looking sik fellas.
Jake the patterns and skulls look sik on the 55.
Brian the frame looks good so far.The rallys look awesome on the chevelle.What sizes are they cast in?
Matt the 64 look good.Nice change up on the opening of the trunk.
Junior good start so far.
Patrick civic looks good.
I've be slowly making progress on my build.Hope to have postable progress later today or tomorrow.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting that up, i want to paint my Pro Six Foe just like it. i love that impala. Yeah i thought they sold that for way to much, 42 G's is alot, but that's Gas Monkey. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

And the 64 wasn't even a SS....all there cars are to much $


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah that's what i was thinking, i've seen SS's that did not bring that kind of money. All i can say is that there is a sucker born every min. He made a $23,000 profit off of it, i think he should of only been able to sale it for $23,000. lol---but O'well good for him.
I'll take $10,000 for mine.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll give you $5000 shipped.:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

LoL hell i could get $5000 for it here in my town and they would drive out here and get it all day long. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OK deal $5000 shipped to NC lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guys i hope to get the 55 done before too long not gonna do much to it beyond the paint... i body dropped the car before i was gonna make it a lowrider and it was gonna be rolling on stocks but now im gonna put it on 1109s laid out with stock style interior... brian those rallies looks badass and matt that 64 is lookin good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Guys the rallys are a 19/23 setup, 4 piece rim on pegasus tire. Well worth it for $22.50 shipped. Thinkin of doin mine in a pewter center with titanium lip. Chrome center.. all alclad to mix it up some. Im also gettin busy wuth resin again. Plus ben is gonna be throwin some things my way for us " truck guys". So wait n see whats comin out of the shack in a bit.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok guys i might have come up with the paint job for the Pro Six Foe. Kandy Apple Green, with a black top and black in the center of the sides. kinda like this. The green in this pic is just what i had on my Paint shop









The green on this truck is the green i am going with.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

That paint job sounds dope bro I was gonna say go green but didn't know how u felt about the color its my favorite


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Im not really into green, but i try to do alittle of each color every now and then, i can't paint them all blue, that's my favorite color, lol, but i love Kandy Apple Green, I have to thank Jermery for the idea on the paint, he said over on hobbytalk to paint it like my green ex-cab, so i really started thinking about it and that's what i came up with.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a few other ideas to throw in with it. just keeping them to myself for now. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that will be badass matt maybe u could shoot the black first then candy over it for the stripes and top to be a darker green?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That sound cool, but i was thinking the black would be Flat. just to give it a hotrod style to it, kinda tring NOT to make it look like a lowrider style paint job. ya know.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm might be nice.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Hell yeah man can't wait to see what ya got coming


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yeah i know what u mean matt sounds like a good idea cant wait to see it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That should look awesome.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

looking good guys, got a little done on my camaro

I got the front suspension pretty much done, but the rear still needs some more lowering.









after this build I am ready to build something custom, I got some plans for my street truck build.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Shit i like the green on that camero.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is how we do sundays around here.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats an awesome pic man!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I gota hurry up and bag mine. lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

COMING SOON!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool man.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Shit! thats a hood id live in! Lol

Well i went outta town for the weekend but managed to sit still for about an hour tonight. Managed to build a 2 piece, 2 sided supreme.. havent seen that yet tried in that page.. comin down to lip sizes now. All fits in a 5.20 with a few adjustments i gotta add.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The plan was to have it in primer last night after work, but when I got home realised I didn't have any. I'll have to pick some up on Thursday. It's gonna have a silver base, decals, then shoot it with Tamiya clear blue. The 1109 lips will be blue too.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dat gona b tight.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

chevyguy97 said:


> This is how we do sundays around here.


This fukkin COUPE is SIKK AS FUKK! Im :fool2ver here!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

64 looks good matt but that lac is too sick!... i started my only a mini trucker would build... a caravan laid out on 26 rears and 24 front wheels... brought the bumper in just shy of flush and made tail fillers and shaved all the handles...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah jake, can't wait to see that van finished, caues i know your going to put your evil twist onit. lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yeah matt i wonder what the chances of atleast one skull ending up on it or in it lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuck it paint it up like a zebra!! Lol.

Well heres what im doin, named it 588 Super Sleeper. Prebuilt 588, gotta cast up a tranny for it as well as a rear chunk from my stash.. this fits in the car without any mods.:. hood closes :down tight. And nevermind the gash on the fender. Itll be fixed soon nuff.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

That's bad ass Brian


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

kykustoms said:


> 64 looks good matt but that lac is too sick!... i started my only a mini trucker would build... a caravan laid out on 26 rears and 24 front wheels... brought the bumper in just shy of flush and made tail fillers and shaved all the handles...


Is this the snap tite kit????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

'Nother pic
.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

kykustoms said:


> 64 looks good matt but that lac is too sick!... i started my only a mini trucker would build... a caravan laid out on 26 rears and 24 front wheels... brought the bumper in just shy of flush and made tail fillers and shaved all the handles...


DAMMIT!!!! i just picked one of these up not to long ago off FB for this catagory! :banghead: oh well, i got back ups!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn my bad man great minds think alike? haha


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Is this the snap tite kit????


yeah its a snap kit... i had one years ago it was a highway patrol version or someshit lol i cut it up and regreted it ever since... i got this one for 8$ a couple weeks ago!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

It looked familiar I think I still have that kit packed away in a box but mine I think is just a regular van it had to have been 15 years or so ago when I got it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm searching for my only a mt'r would do...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> 'Nother pic
> .


Dude I say keep them rims white like that. That color combo looks killer.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> It looked familiar I think I still have that kit packed away in a box but mine I think is just a regular van it had to have been 15 years or so ago when I got it


this one is the civilian van i kinda wish it was the patrol one tho cause it came with a shotgun lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I say keep them rims white like that. That color combo looks killer.


I would but kinda set on doing a satin finish on the hood, down to the body line down the side of the car.. with an A.A.R. cuda feel down the side by breaking the line from the door handle back.. youll have to see what im invisioned.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I would but kinda set on doing a satin finish on the hood, down to the body line down the side of the car.. with an A.A.R. cuda feel down the side by breaking the line from the door handle back.. youll have to see what im invisioned.


Sounds sick bro can't wait to see it done


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

kykustoms said:


> this one is the civilian van i kinda wish it was the patrol one tho cause it came with a shotgun lol


I got shotguns. LOL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i got one shot gun that came with my crown vic i dunno wtf happen to the one that came with my first caravan lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I have an old part i built.. sniper/ hunting rifle i built from styrene, alum and plastic tubing.

Heres a pic. Not sure if i still have it around. Easy to build..i need to cast it.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

A tommy gun would be dope


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Those guns are bad ass. you did a real nice job on the sniper rifle.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks matt. Was an hour to put it all together .


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got the hood hinged on the Monte. Hope to get it in primer Thursday.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I started going through kits to find stuff for the build off, and I think I finally decided on street truck. Going to be a curbside, but WTH. 









Then I went through some more kits, and am thinking of doin something like this the the ONLY a Minitrucker would, but not too sure yet.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Why curbside? Cut the hood open and build a frame.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that blazer is gonna be cool


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah what wastawf said..build a frame for it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> Those guns are bad ass. you did a real nice job on the sniper rifle.


X2!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ill have to build up another one or a set and cast em.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the hood reversed hinged


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Jake. 

Wakawaka, Im gonna go with a curbside build because I've already got enough into the body work, and still have a long way to go in that. I'd like to just keep some of my builds simple and clean for this. Partially just because Im tryin a whole new paint system now, and just want to keep it easy.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I got the hood reversed hinged


Bad ass!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks man your blazer is gonna be ill I love the rims


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks Jake.
> 
> Wakawaka, Im gonna go with a curbside build because I've already got enough into the body work, and still have a long way to go in that. I'd like to just keep some of my builds simple and clean for this. Partially just because Im tryin a whole new paint system now, and just want to keep it easy.


No, you just wanna FINISH somethin for once.LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweetness.. hoping i get back to mine soon.. been casting shit left and right.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dually is look'n bad ass. i likes


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> No, you just wanna FINISH somethin for once.LOL


Well FUCK YEAH! LOL 

And thanks Ben. Might go with different rims. Not sure yet, but, I have a whole lot of selection to choose from, so I will test fit as it starts coming together! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Still working on the frame.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Brian I wanna see our trucks side by side and I'm gonna try to get to the post office in the morning


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im thinkin yours is a lil bit longer than mine..but would be an awesome site for sure. Im thinking im gonna have to run a IRS rear for the way i want my bed..less i raise the bed floor up. Al is looking for the topper to it also.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Im thinkin yours is a lil bit longer than mine..but would be an awesome site for sure. Im thinking im gonna have to run a IRS rear for the way i want my bed..less i raise the bed floor up. Al is looking for the topper to it also.


How long is yours Brian mine is only about 11" long


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn..your gonna get a few guys in here horny with that talk...lol. not sure i havent checked


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Alright, we've already got enough Ghay-ness goin on in here, we dont need more peter talk! Stop tellin us your penis size Ben!!! :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit thats bigger/longer then mine. Bet you got all the guys all over you. 11" WoW.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

So i got the Kandy Apple Green sprayed onto the Pro Six Foe, then after that i put it into the purple pond caues that's not the color i want onit, it was too lowrider style and im tring to do Pro Touring. so it's in the pond and now i have a day or two to come up with a new paint job.
Tring to think pro touring, i did a pro touring 70 roadrunner awhile back, i painted it charcoal gray MT. so i did not want to paint this one that away. and im painting my muscle car blue and charcoal gray, so i can't do a blue.
At this point i have no clue what color or colors to paint this thing. lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Enough with they gay talk guys lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt,.. why not like a titanium or somethin like that and two tone graphite dust... opposites of light and dark.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

My dually is 9 3/4" long.. but once i add the galaxy trailer..itll be a big mofo!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

chevyguy97 said:


> So i got the Kandy Apple Green sprayed onto the Pro Six Foe, then after that i put it into the purple pond caues that's not the color i want onit, it was too lowrider style and im tring to do Pro Touring. so it's in the pond and now i have a day or two to come up with a new paint job.
> Tring to think pro touring, i did a pro touring 70 roadrunner awhile back, i painted it charcoal gray MT. so i did not want to paint this one that away. and im painting my muscle car blue and charcoal gray, so i can't do a blue.
> At this point i have no clue what color or colors to paint this thing. lol


how about yellow or orange?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

What about all white with all the trim black even the SS trim on the sides and the bumpers too. WYT.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i was going to do all the trim in black, too. Black the rims out with a white lip, with white flames in the black on the sides.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Paint that bitch bright pink. H.a.k. will LOVE it!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You never know.....I just might. I say a lot of gay shit cuz I find it funny as hell to see what people say about it. It makes people uncomfortable. And that's funny to me.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> well i was going to do all the trim in black, too. Black the rims out with a white lip, with white flames in the black on the sides.


I'm thinking don't paint the center black like that, leave it white. But that's what I think.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> You never know.....I just might. I say a lot of gay shit cuz I find it funny as hell to see what people say about it. It makes people uncomfortable. And that's funny to me.


Sure you do bud lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Matt, Im with Dig bro, do a yellow, or an orange. I've been thinkin yellow since you came up with the build, but that's just my .02.

So I started tonight with painting my build for the lowrider class. It's a 63/64? Galaxie. Cant remember at the moment LOL but this is it sprayed with a PPG silver basecoat, over black primer. Thinkin of doing a candy orange over top of it with a silver based top. Kinda like Scotts damn 64. Freakin paintjobs are all so damn similar!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*MAS PUTO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Cracka, PLEASE! You know!  Dont be hating! :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

63 galaxie..just got the advanced kit from kelli khrome...plus my dad owns a 63 vert..i have a vert 63... yanno how hard it is to find one of those?? Took me nearly 15 years...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Pro Six Foe---silver with a black roof ?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

All silver with all black trim and bumbers?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Not sure on trim yet. i don't think i will put the black on the sides like in the pic i posted yeasterday ^^^^
I am thinking flat black wheels, and the silver im thinking it will be a flat silver, glossy black roof, flat silver bumpers, still not sure on all this yet. just tring to come up with ideas, i did get the car outa the pond this morning, almost ready for primer again.
Man this has been a hard build, the paint is killing me. lol
Just tring to do somthing that has not been done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

All these different sizes are making me hungry :roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

wtf is this the elton john groupie forum? SHEEEESH lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

See i told yall!! Gonna have to drop James: off at flex in atl.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Painted my 64 Impala yesterday. 









Then figured it needed something more. Looked a little boring to me. So i said fuck it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Painted my 64 Impala yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i like the patterns


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

kykustoms said:


> looks good i like the patterns


Never sprayed patterns before so i figured why the hell not try at least.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good, i likes


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

llooks great for a first time. Just dont clear it! Since you seem to be having problems on that subject. Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Lol. Im going to spray a different area first. Then ill clear it. If all else fails i have one shot clear.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok i got the pro-six-foe back in primer, i just went and got some sliver and some gloss black. i'm thinking all flat silver with flat silver trim and bumpers, gloss black roof and flat black wheels.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Painted my 64 Impala yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bish is BANGIN! I like it Scott.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok i got the silver on the Pro-Six-Foe this morning, i likes, so im going to keep going with the black on the roof, and im going to put the black on the sides too, just to kinda brake up all the silver. I think it will be a cool protouring style once it's done.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like we're on the same page. I got the silver on the Monte this morning.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good guys.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn matt it looks light blue in the pics. Looks good so far.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Because only a Minitrucker would. 

1979 Chevy Chevette. Finally found one.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

not even a minitrucker would. lol J/K bro.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

That don't look too bad. i likes


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


>



FUCK YEAH! DO IT UP!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Because only a Minitrucker would.
> 
> 1979 Chevy Chevette. Finally found one.


Nice!



chevyguy97 said:


> not even a minitrucker would. lol J/K bro.


I would....



MayhemKustomz said:


>


HOLY HELL.... THAT'S SICK!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The Monte so far.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I likes the monty. looks good.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Since ya'll like this so much i made a Avy outa it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice shit right there james.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gettin there.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Look'n good, look'n good, i likes.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Fuck yeah Grim. Nice work bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i got the Pro-Six-Foe painted today.



























Then while i was clearing it, it desided to jump off the stand, well that PISSED me off plenty, so i stomped it to DEATH, so no mo Pro-Six-Foe.









Im glad to be finished with this one, it was starting to piss me off anyways, so this just gave me a good reason to put it back in the box and come back to it later, all i need is a body so i will just use one of the bodys i have laying around.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Gettin there.


Lookin good man.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chevyguy97 said:


> Well i got the Pro-Six-Foe painted today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homeboy. I like it like that better. LoL man sorry to hear that bad news. Hope what ever your going to do next will work better for you.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah you know me, i already got one of the other bodys in the purple pond, so i can get the old paint off of it, but i now know how i want to paint it, i like the silver and black, so im going to paint the new one just like that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn bro..hate when mine get a general lee moment and feel like jumping a gap...but i know how it goes. Ya got a plan so follow thru. Sounds l like the psint is goin my old school colors. Lmao. Or is that raiders colors....hmmmm


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn brian now you have fucked that up, i HATE the damn raiders. lol---O'well i like there colors. So call it the raider car, it won't win anything just like the real raiders. lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i did get a couple of fenders and 2 doors to hang on the wall of my diorama shop when i get ready to build one. lol--So it's not a total loss.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im back on the bench..1 on 1 time with the dually. Gots a game plan for it now. This ones getting sophisticated fast. If my mind works right lol this shall be fun..
:
Was great textin ya Ben..yall might wanna watch out on this guy;..hes got me scared already .


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lmao matt. Add a blue pearl over the white... if ya dont have any..get at me


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

nice stuff guys, I've been super busy but still trucking along lol

body pretty much done, just needs side windows and mirror glass.


















I can't wait to get this friggin thing done, I want to move on to something more custom.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not white, that's silver. lol, im good for now, im just going black and silver with the NEW pro six foe. I was pretty happy with how the paint came out, just really pissed me off that I dropped it, so fuck it, im already working on another body. it will be ready for primer just as soon as it gets outa the pond.
Does it take a long time to get old paint off in the pond????, the 64 that im stripping has been painted for like 8-10 years, but i do know that it's spray paint.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Camero looks good homie, love's that color.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn James! Monte is badass!
Sorry Matt... I been there...


Oh, and I love the Raiders...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Im back on the bench..1 on 1 time with the dually. Gots a game plan for it now. This ones getting sophisticated fast. If my mind works right lol this shall be fun..
> :
> Was great textin ya Ben..yall might wanna watch out on this guy;..hes got me scared already .


Lol thanks Brian don't b scared Lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Just for a second.. lol. Back to building..


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Gettin there.


damn thats nice!!!


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Montecarlo is looking sweeeetttttt


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I'm tryin to decide whether I actually wanna do a candy blue over it, or leave it as is.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks fellas. I'm tryin to decide whether I actually wanna do a candy blue over it, or leave it as is.


I like it how it sits. Just shoot some clear over it. :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Doin a lil bit of creative plastic slangin'


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Doin a lil bit of creative plastic slangin'


Same here. But with an s-10. Impala will get foiled tomorrow at work, Didnt get done today. Road Runner and Chevelle are finally fished from the pond.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Working on the hood adding a very small piece around it to lift the hood slightly so it clears tire.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ugh its getting close now


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Grim dip that thing in some candy it deserves it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ugh its getting close now


Looking good Brian keep it up


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

James the Monte looks really good.
Scott that Chevette is going to look sik when its done.
Matt The 64 was lookin good.It is unforunate that it deciced to fall off the stand.
Brian the dually looks good.
Hopefully I will have something to post tonite.I've been trying to get James stepside done first.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Question answered.. lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I got the interior done on the camaro.




















Now I need to finish the chassis/engine and I can call this one done.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice detail. i likes, it's very clean.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn Jared, the Camaro is coming out sweet as hell bro. Nice details and paint bro. Loving it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking sweet. Like the crushed silverado i had..the back window will be a sliding piece.Engine may get changed up but not set in stone considering it would be entirely scratch built.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, the kit is a breeze to put together and everything fits awesome.

Planning out the next project so we'll see what's next sometime soon.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got some work done on the dually


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

duallys lookn good, i likes that stepside too.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

^^nice crew cab.

Here's my street truck build:

































S10 Xtreme, no body kit, c5 corvette z06 suspension and engine. And other stuff to come. Going to build a cage for it too.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Dime is lookin dope r u goin to lower it? N your camaro is sweet bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Send me your extreme body kit pieces then! :biggrin: I can throw them on another build!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

^^Thanks man. I am going to try and tuck the front to match the back. 

And scurrape I cut the Xtreme kit up lol. Needed the rear parts for the bed corners and factory roll pan.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like what you've done on the S-10, and i know that your building a bad ass corvette style Street truck, but man you gota get that thing closer to the ground. lol--J/K you build it the way you want, i likes all the vette add on's. cool concept.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha man I'm trying lol. The front will go lower, stance is everything when it comes to street trucks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Im trying to hurry up on my new project so i can get back on my dually, got a ton of things i still yet to do. All the clear screens, amps, tv's and laptops will be illuminated long with head lights and turn signals. Total of 12 tv's, gauges will be lit also. Someone said swing for the fence...so i am.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work Jared!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks man. Gonna paint it the same color as my 1:1


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i fixed them S-10's for ya homie. lol


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> i fixed them S-10's for ya homie. lol


Damn, Chevy. You good on that photoshop. Would you tweak a picture on my Bonne for me?


----------



## bowtiebadboy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha that's funny, nice photoshops lol

The 1:1 is getting dropped after winter, I promise haha


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hay King i can tweak almost any pic you post up, post it up in your Thread and i will see what i can do.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Little update on my dually I got the drivers side of the bed just about done


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well now you can put that dually back in the box and send it to me. lol
lookn good.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

chevyguy97 said:


> well now you can put that dually back in the box and send it to me. lol
> lookn good.


Haha lol good one  thanks bro its starting to take shape


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Id leave pics but everytime i copy/paste here it erases wtf i just put here. Fucking would love to throw this phone off this mountain!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Painted mr.z's wheels with graphite..couldnt find pewter. Still gotta so the rings in another brighter color


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Over it. Gd phone sucks.

Built a bed floor still indecisive if i like if or not. Using r/c airplane hinges.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Hell with it ill post a post, a pic..tired of fighting with this worthless $500 phone.


Truck looks good, Hack. I got a retarded smart phone, too. Have you tried downloading the photobucket app and uploading on your phone that way?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats what im using and still get utter retardation from it


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

hmph. Smart phones..Why are they so damn dumb??


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Smart phone stupid fingers


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol. That's probably the problem. They do too damn much stupid crap for me to know how to work it all.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> hmph. Smart phones..Why are they so damn dumb??


I'll call it a smart phone when I yell "WHERE ARE YOU?" and it says "I'M OVER HERE". :roflmao:


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> I'll call it a smart phone when I yell "WHERE ARE YOU?" and it says "I'M OVER HERE". :roflmao:


:roflmao:That feature would come in handy for me a lot. I lose my phone so much I bought one of those lanyard things. Then it broke...lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

KingSw1$h said:


> :roflmao:That feature would come in handy for me a lot. I lose my phone so much I bought one of those lanyard things. Then it broke...lol


Get one of them key finder things where you clap or whistle and it beeps. LOL


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

grimreaper69 said:


> Get one of them key finder things where you clap or whistle and it beeps. LOL


I'd just break that too. haha.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Or sit on it..everytime he backs up he beeps.. lmao


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

chevelle is lookn good brian.
I likes what your doing inside the bed on that dually.
Builds lookn good. keep it up homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ehh starting over with interior bed floor.. hinges dont do what i want.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Finished up my wheels... graphite and diamond dust. The graphite isnt testors, its duplicolor high performance engine paint...think i may use that as my 2 tone color.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Finished up my wheels... graphite and diamond dust. The graphite isnt testors, its duplicolor high performance engine paint...think i may use that as my 2 tone color.


Looks good, bro. Those wheels are badass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Steve Zimmerman can make up a set of wheels no doubt for that. I have another set comin from him this week. Got plans maybe for em.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Im going thru my stash, making lips from other rims i could care less about and make rims that never was thought up on several lip sizes.


Hell yeah. I've been checkin your wheels out on FB. They all look sick. And I'm a big fan of hella deep dish wheels.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

They'll be a few out..can promise ya that.

Did some fine tuning on the set thats under my pro hoe. Should be in mold tomorrow.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the lip on the rear window done and I shaved the front cowl


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

You might as well cut that curved piece out too if ya wanna tuck these rims im doing for ya in the right place.. lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

SlammdSonoma said:


> You might as well cut that curved piece out too if ya wanna tuck these rims im doing for ya in the right place.. lol


Well when I get those said rims o can mock it and figure out what I need to do in the engine bay lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

killer work man looks badass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Did we all give up? Progress pics foolios...post em up.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Seeing my 63 wagons done now, now I can start this build off. Hmmm witch one to start......tune in guys.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Working on my 64 Impala interior.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Not even on a buildoff build atm but soon. Tryin to get this hoe ready for paint.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, I finished one already. Gotta get some paint Wednesday while I'm in A2 (maybe a few more kits and supplies too). LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Just got setup at the new place... Gonna start one tomorrow...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Did we all give up? Progress pics foolios...post em up.


We got a year! LOL It's gonna take me HALF that long just to finish ONE!! :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Just got setup at the new place... Gonna start one tomorrow...


Kool, post pics of your model room.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> We got a year! LOL It's gonna take me HALF that long just to finish ONE!! :roflmao:


So it shoulda been a 3 yr buildoff so you could finish 6? LMAO


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

LoL


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i cant stay in a building mood... ive bought a grip of kits in past few months but just cant get into it...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Me and ben have been hittin each other up nightly now, thats keeping me in the mood plus this GD tahoe i should name it "in pieces"...damn the parts ive added so far.

Side note, escalade dually will be a right hand drive tow pig. Forgot i kept the lade dash from my 99 silvy build.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Brian and this site have been keeping me motivated seeing all the amazing builders on here just makes me wanna show what I can do

I've been working on the dually almost have the passenger side of the bed done I'll have some pics soon


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

This site is the only thing that keeps me motivated. Im on other site as som you know. But this site dose it for me. All you guys here are good peps. + I like being in this club, with all these shit talkers. I fill right at home.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still here, after the shit that happen to the Pro Six Foe, i kinda slowed down on that build, i did get the new body dipped and primed and i did get one door cut open, i still gota cut open the other door, jam and hing it, then it will be back to the paint shop.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Seeing my 63 wagons done now, now I can start this build off. Hmmm witch one to start......tune in guys.


Cavalier Donk


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm now that sounds like a great idea...............NOT.....lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well hell put it on bicycle rims then... what would ya call it then?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This is what i been working like crazy on... went from this that happened last week..










To this, where i got at 3:00am. Gonna do up the hatch with a simple little hinge and move on.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

SlammdSonoma said:


> This is what i been working like crazy on... went from this that happened last week..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE WORK:thumbsup:*


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks bro. Its got a ton of work put into it.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the passenger side of the bed done


----------



## dariusmather (Jan 2, 2011)

okay so it only took a month for admins to send me my forgotton password lol but im here hopefully still in time enough for the builc off fam! sorry for the absense ive been super busy and its always been faster to keep up with everything on fb!
anyways if its okay i still join heres my line up

1.62 impala ss Pro Touring
2. 95 sonoma Street Truck
3. *idk yet Lowrider*4. *idk yet Muscle Car*5. maybe an 86 yota Tuner
6. _**_ Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Its year long bro, join in whenever..but make and choose ur time wisely..by this time next year half of us will he asking for an extension..lmao


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Almost got James' truck done.I reprimed the hood for Deadman today.Hopefully have James truck done by the weekend hopefully then I can get back to the build-off builds.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh yeah that's nice. Paint looks good and decals.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice, I c u went with a different color, what did u go over the decals with, lacquer. Enamel?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Puttin in some work here fellas! nice!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice, I c u went with a different color, what did u go over the decals with, lacquer. Enamel?


I was plannin all along to do blue. Just had to wait til I was in Ann Arbor to get the paint. It's Tamiya clear blue.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Good lookin build bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


>


NICE!! good ol franklin ink...cuz with out it most of us would be SCREWED!! LOL! is that the tamiya clear blue in shake and shoot or did you AB?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I don't own an AB so I guess it's rattle can. LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You sound like me. Uesing ratter can. That's how I do it. Lookin good like I said befor.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> So it shoulda been a 3 yr buildoff so you could finish 6? LMAO


Hahahaha :twak: STFU! :roflmao:



kykustoms said:


> i cant stay in a building mood... ive bought a grip of kits in past few months but just cant get into it...


Kinda right there with ya, but still doin a little something here and there. Tryin to just find that ONE build that will keep me rollin. 



Aces'N'Eights said:


> Almost got James' truck done.I reprimed the hood for Deadman today.Hopefully have James truck done by the weekend hopefully then I can get back to the build-off builds.


Cant wait to see it! 



grimreaper69 said:


>


Damn that's bad ass!!! Nice work bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Well slowly im getting back around to the dually, also forgot i had a right hand drive dash i built for a certain 99 silvy...guess what...rhd dually anyone??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Well slowly im getting back around to the dually, also forgot i had a right hand drive dash i built for a certain 99 silvy...guess what...rhd dually anyone??


Bad fucking ass !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Well slowly im getting back around to the dually, also forgot i had a right hand drive dash i built for a certain 99 silvy...guess what...rhd dually anyone??


Very nice.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. The console will be coming out..this is just mockup of the dash.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the drivers side doors to close all the way


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


>


Hey James what did you use as a base colour?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Hey James what did you use as a base colour?


Testors Diamond Dust.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Testors Diamond Dust.


Kool thanx and then you sprayed the Tamiya clear blue over top?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

yup


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


>


bad ass!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Well slowly im getting back around to the dually, also forgot i had a right hand drive dash i built for a certain 99 silvy...guess what...rhd dually anyone??


:shocked: gad damn!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Got the drivers side doors to close all the way


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :shocked: gad damn!!!:thumbsup:


Whhat?? Lmao!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

While digging thru my junkyard for parts to daruis's truck..i seemingly found a tonneau cover someone had given me in a trade. Thought i was gettin a hard topper for it but guess not. In any case its gonna work with my 5th wheel setup pretty good.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Started shavin away at this one.










Some interior goodies.










And a lil somethin for the hood.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks damn good bro! Nice!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nic start James! Br Ian, finish the crew cab....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Testors Diamond Dust.


Works great as a base. :thumbsup:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Headrests mounted, and adjustable.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice work james


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Brian. Just tryin some new things.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

?? Why do you need adjustable head rest. You know how hard its going to be showing people that it can do that when the seats are in the truck.....??? 

It is kool that you made them to that. I just dont see the point.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Basically so I can get the height right after I put em in.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

??? The height right.....you plan on setting in there or something......lol J/K. That's kool man.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta look right through the back window, they got screens. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice TV homes.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice TV homes.


Thanks bro. I was tryin to get some decals from Dig to no avail. Had been tryin for about a year. Finally gave up and just decided to use the blank decals that came with em.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Bro I'll send ya some. I got extras, should've said something bout it. He throws me stuff constantly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I finally got tired of the big gash in the passenger fender and fixed it and did repaint it graphite..same as the rims.

































Cut the chrome centers from the grille , gonna add scale mesh behind it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Bro I'll send ya some. I got extras, should've said something bout it. He throws me stuff constantly.


:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I finally got tired of the big gash in the passenger fender and fixed it and did repaint it graphite..same as the rims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is lookin better and better.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Its a slow ass build but I may have it done soon.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

Builds are looking great guys keep it up!!! I have been working on my dually wish I could show you guys what I'm working on for it but its a bit of a surprise so u will have to wait till they are done lol thanks for all the help Brian


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey anyway I can help out a club bro...I will. Y'all got a treat when ya see what we been doing. Lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Been busting ass somewhat on the dually... looking at parts. Got supra running gear going under the dually, engine is mounted. Just need fan belt.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Builds are look'n good fella's :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm slowly workin on my shit for the buildoff...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn that truck looks good.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

darkside customs said:


> I'm slowly workin on my shit for the buildoff...


Same here. I have slowly faded out of building anything for a little bit. Dont want to get burned out too quick.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

My fuckin scar tissue isfuckin killin me... At first I thought my lung collapsed, but it's not that.... Bc my breathing hasn't changed and it only hurts if I move certain ways...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I finally got tired of the big gash in the passenger fender and fixed it and did repaint it graphite..same as the rims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad fucking ass are those the rims phatras was selling wish I got some


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad fucking ass are those the rims phatras was selling wish I got some


I think those are some Steve Z wheels.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> Bad fucking ass are those the rims phatras was selling wish I got some


Those be Zimmerman resins...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Get at Steve Zimmerman... its a 4 piece rim with tire. Very VERY good casts. $22.50. Well worth it and I'll be getting another few sets.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Get at Steve Zimmerman... its a 4 piece rim with tire. Very VERY good casts. $22.50. Well worth it and I'll be getting another few sets.


Hmm might have to get a set I'm gonna need to hit you up on some resin stuff I also need to get or make skirts for that 70


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds good bro. I'll get ya made up when ur ready


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hiiiiii guys lol :fool2:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got some primer down.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

If Chevy would just change the headlight looks in those grilles...they'd make the model look better. Not bad btw tho.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the inner fender cut out n shaped on one side.....laid out tucking some huge rims


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks small on those fakes.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Going to get on my 62 wagon in the morning. I'll take some pics to show you were am at and were I want to go with it.

It'll be the 1st of the build off for me to start on.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Got paint sprayed this morning.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good James! I like how it's sittin on the trailer LOL but we still gotta get you to get some drop on these bad boys!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree.. too much wheel well will make a man go blind among other things lol. Looks great wastaWTF.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Looks good James! I like how it's sittin on the trailer LOL but we still gotta get you to get some drop on these bad boys!


I got one more of these in the stash, as well as 3 454's, 3 Dooley's and 3 x cab longbeds. EVENTUALLY it'll get done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

At least ya get em finished. That's one thing that matters.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm workin on some stuff. But when I'm done, I'll post finished pics....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

The hood.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Interior is almost done. Few more lil details to add.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks damn clean wastaWTF. keep on doin what ya doin


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Nice


X 2.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> Interior is almost done. Few more lil details to add.


That steering wheels badass


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Just finished the grille too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damnit look at this guy!! Pulling out all the stops. Your definitely stepping your game up bro, glad to see that!! Very cool... 

Did you get the screens I sent ya btw?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that grill looks kool.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm tryin.

Brian, they haven't got here yet, that I know of, I DO have a retarded sub mail carrier though. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Ahh fuck..that was well over two weeks ago now ..Damnit. some days I think its just easier to drive my shit to where I'm sending it. Least then I know it'll make it.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, USPS is starting to become VERY unreliable.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

You got that right. Had a substitute the day my dually and unibody silverado showed up..she gave it to the neighbors across the street...guess she was totally blind to not see 3" numbers that say 182 on my carport. Not only that..neighbors I went to school with had no clue who I was... seriously??? Dumbfucks. Even my parents mailbox which us next Door says niceswanger on the mailbox... I mean seriously how retarded are they getting???


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks fellas. Just finished the grille too.


THIS MOTHA! DAMN! You're KILLIN IT!!! What are you naming it?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> THIS MOTHA! DAMN! You're KILLIN IT!!! What are you naming it?


Black Widow


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

grimreaper69 said:


> Black Widow


Thats original Paul Jr. :rimshot:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Thats original Paul Jr. :rimshot:


:finger: 

Honestly, it doesn't really fit, not with the Reaper on the hood.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

And its not black. Just fuckin with ya James


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I know bro, color fits just fine honestly, but with the mural on the hood it don't. Gotta think I guess. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Bill and James excellent adventure?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> Bill and James excellent adventure?


Who the fuck is Bill???? LMAO


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks fellas. Just finished the grille too.


I'm loving this grill! Nice job!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> I know bro, color fits just fine honestly, but with the mural on the hood it don't. Gotta think I guess. LOL


How about "Reapers Ride". Kinda death-ish, and with the mural,  Just my .02


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Everything but the engine is done.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

grimreaper69 said:


> Everything but the engine is done.



CLEAN


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice James!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have a huge update but its prgress none the less.I've started to lay out the exhaust of Deadman.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> I don't have a huge update but its prgress none the less.I've started to lay out the exhaust of Deadman.


Detailed as fuck Jeremy. Nice work bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gonna try and knock two in one... Street truck... And only a Minitrucker would....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Detailed as fuck Jeremy. Nice work bro.


Thanx Junior I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Gonna try and knock two in one... Street truck... And only a Minitrucker would....


I had 2 of these kits as a kid.Wish I still had at least 1 of them still.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bringin this up from page three! :nono: 

So I finished a catergory of the build off. My Pro-Touring 67 GTX....

















































Damn didnt realise, I had all them fingerprints all over the windows when I took these pics. Gonna have to clean those off! :banghead:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks badass Junior!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn everyone is doing some kick ass work up in here.
stepside looks clean ass hell
deadman is coming along nice
can't wait to see how the truck comes out james
and i likes that GTX.


Keep up the great work guys, i will try to post up some pic's on my coe.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been slacking like crazy lately... But I'm back and gonna try to work on some stuff for our buildoff...
This is gonna be my Pro Touring build...
69 Olds 








Rims may change, but not totally sure yet...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool Olds,those rims do look tight on it


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

darkside customs said:


> I've been slacking like crazy lately... But I'm back and gonna try to work on some stuff for our buildoff...
> This is gonna be my Pro Touring build...
> 69 Olds
> 
> ...


Those rims look good on it. Makes it look mean


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys...
A bit more done...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Wondernugget this is lookin bad ass bro! Really liking it!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Junior


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Today's secret word... Giterdun...
Only a Minitrucker would...
Rims off a diecrap...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And got the 69 ready for paint...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I got the "69" ready for a whitewash. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> I got the "69" ready for a whitewash. LMAO


:roflmao: that is so wrong!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally got to work on one of my build off wip.Not a whole lot of progress but its something.








Scratchbuilt the driveshaft last night aswell


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Won't get much lift on that before the driveshaft hits that crossmember and snaps. lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol,yeah I guess so eh.Nothin a saw can't handle.I'll cut the section out later.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Jeremy, that frame is SIKK bro! Im really liking it man! Nice work!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Badass work!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice!! the skull switch box is cool!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good fam.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fam I appreciate it.
I modified the x-member that Grim pointed out.Driveshaft has lots of clearence now.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx fam I appreciate it.
> I modified the x-member that Grim pointed out.Driveshaft has lots of clearence now.


Looks real good Jeremy!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

x2 Bro. Looks awesome.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fam I appreciate it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Deadman has been quite a bit of benchtime lately.Almost time for it to hit the booth.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got some more stuff built for this build.First is the rear lic. plate holder.








Build a rear notch cover.
















It just need the clear red and clear on it now.
Got the frame painted aswell.








Hopefully I'll have it assembled by next weekend.Well the frame that is.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Grille is done on this one.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Just need to clear the frame again.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I likes it!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lil' more done on my street truck entry.








Going to start on my pro-touring build soon as well.








Anybody else still build in this build off?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Deadman just needs exhaust now.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, still here Jeremy. Just kinda slow progress on my end. Only doing a few of the entries though. I can barely build 3 in a year IF THAT! LOL Deadman's lookin real good bro! Worth the long process on it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man deadman is look'n bad ass, that's going to be one clean and mean chevy.
I've been kinda busy with the 1:1's at this time. but just as soon as i get some free time i will be building somthing. Don't count me out yet. lol We got a chevelle build off going on that i want to finish caues i'm going to win that prize. lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fam I appreciate that.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotta bump this back up to the top! Workin on finishing my lowrider catergory. Should be done here soon.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good Junior.
Deadman is getting closer to being done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks badass Jeremy!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*LOOKING REAL GOOD*


Aces'N'Eights said:


> Looks good Junior.
> Deadman is getting closer to being done.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THAT'S A NICE RED BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Fellas I appreciate it. It will go back in the booth in a few days for clear.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love that color ,Aces!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a little bit done to my Pro-Touring build.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Fuck yeah Jeremy! Im likin that! And DeadMans got some SICK COLOR!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Junior. I appreciate that.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey fellas, long time no see! Apologies for the tardiness, bad mojo with the wife=downward spiral=no model building. (In a nutshell) dark side gave me the clear to still rep drag lo....so enough of that, you guys are killing it in here! Question: may I throw down this late in the game? I just started a 32 ford, and I have a truck needing built......


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah yota you can jump in on this. Welcome back.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry guys, I've been really busy on the 1:1 Impala, so no model building from me at this time, but I will be back on this soon.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> Hell yeah yota you can jump in on this. Welcome back.


Thanks bro


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So I only got an entry for:
#2 street truck-dodge d50
#3 lowrider-64 impala
#6 anything-older 50s corvette
Sorry all I can do for now if thats alright


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So I got whitewalls painted and frame is notched and z'ed. Kids lost my rims I was gonna go with.....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> So I got whitewalls painted and frame is notched and z'ed. Kids lost my rims I was gonna go with.....


Haha!! With the pic huge, I just noticed I should've sanded down the lettering first.....oh well lesson learned


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Deadman is all cleared now.








More pics in my thread.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea, good to see ya posting n here Alex


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Hell yea, good to see ya posting n here Alex


Thanks prez, I'm WAY late in this build off, but still try and do what I can to rep drag lo


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

A little update on my anything goes: got my black sprayed on frame, interior stuff and waiting for primer on body to dry. Oh and painted wheels


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's rat Yvette finished for my anything goes build
I'll try for better pics outside tomorrow


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

My "anything else" category. Started out a 55? 57? Yvette, wound up cutting it up....























Now to move on to something else in this buildoff


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's next up








Heres the shoes


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Got the rear fenders out, sitting pretty now
















But unfortunately got a little dremel happy


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good,Alex,Nice job on the Vette!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Progress on low low build category


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Geez, I had to find this halfway down page 2?! What?!! Where is everyone?


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So here's my import build category, and she just got out of the pond








And i had a plan for a slammed cruiser, did it, looked horrible. Now i gotta bring it back up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Should be cool!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Back from pg. 2.
Deadman is getting shinier.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Rollin Yota28 Dude that vette is killer. You get that idea from me ? I know some guys on here thought of doing that same idea after seeing my. But no ones ever done it yet. Ether way great job on it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have finished some build for this, I need to get some pic's posted up soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is my 69 Camaro Pro Touring build, got a 99 chevy truck engine init,and 22" wheels.


----------

